# Vending Machine Game



## Lili

Restarting this because the last one was shut down.  You all know how this works.  Basically, you insert something in the machine, and the next poster says what comes out and inserts something new.



> EXAMPLE
> User 1: *inserts chocolate*
> User 2: *out comes Hershey Kiss*  *inserts a plastic pig*


And so on and so on.  So, let's start!

*inserts forty bottles of shampoo in a grocery bag*


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*gets poo bottles with a sham label*

*insert lazer*


----------



## Lili

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*out comes lazer pointer, and I drive my cats insane with it*

*in goes a lava lamp*


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a molten candle

In goes a giant pancake


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*out comes a dead bee*

*in goes my left leg*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a giant candle
In goes a vending machine


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an inception joke

In goes someone's left sock


----------



## Lili

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*out comes a wachine machine because those things are evil*

*in goes Katy Perry*


----------



## DarkHydra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a random fish

In goes a chicken wishbone


----------



## ignore_this_acct

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*out comes a chicken breast*

*in goes a lamp*


----------



## Lili

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*out comes a burning hot lightbulb*

*in goes some blood*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*out comes an angry vegetarian vampire*

*in goes a disruptor*


----------



## DarkHydra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a disgruntled elderly gentleman.

In goes a vicious dog


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a bone with no meat and bite marks

In goes a can of paint


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Chuck Norris

In goes Shoutmon


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a China Pokemon knock-off

In goes bootleg boots


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes pirated pirates.

In goes madness


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes SPARTA

In goes  Brock Obama from Facebook


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Obamasnow from the interwebz

In goes a metric shitton of hair gel


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Bouffalant

Inserts Bob Saget


----------



## Lili

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*out comes tourettes guy*

*in goes an internet celebrity*


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes 30 million hits

In goes a bad haircut


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a buzz cut!

In goes clippers!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes clipped nails

In goes a taco of victory


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the Final Fantasy victory theme (it's a magical vending machine, shush!)!

In goes my desire to get Final Fantasy VI Advance!


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes destroyed hope.

In goes the Prince of Hope


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Prince Charming

In goes a Spanish flea


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Spanish galleon

In goes Deal With It


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a refusal to follow orders!

In goes a cat o' nine tales!


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Vulpix

In goes Fire stone


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a random Fire-type

In goes a generic shotgun


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Tomb Raider Anniversary!

In goes the requests for a Final Fantasy VI Remake, mostly to annoy the nOObish Final Fantasy VII fanboys/fangirls who all say it's the best game of all time cuz they've never actually played any other Final Fantasies, cuz they don't even realise they exist at all!


----------



## DarkHydra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes several copies of Carnival Games, along with a dead body, clutching a Ds in the'r hands. On closer inspection, the Ds is playing Carnival Games

In goes K-9


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes M78

In goes a giant rubber band ball


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*out comes a rubber tree*

*inserts Raptor Jesus*


----------



## Coroxn

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*out comes prehistoric messiah*
*inserts Van Gogh's _The Scream_*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes AAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUGGGHHHH
In goes Scarlet Ribbitar


----------



## Coroxn

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*out comes Red Ribbon*
*in goes dignity*


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*out comes a zombie*

*In goes The Circle of Life*


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a bad Disney movie

In goes an omlette


----------



## DarkHydra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a chicken

In goes a wolf skin.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a sheep in wolf's clothing

In goes a Green Sun Streetsweeper


----------



## DarkHydra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Strike Action

In goes a PDF


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*out comes a Mudkip*'

*in goes (the late) Deckerdramon [my avatar]*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a punch to the snout

In goes the Royal Deringer


----------



## Coroxn

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Deranged Spanish Vespiquen.

In goes karma.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes voodoo

In goes a giant banana


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an accidental first kiss

In goes LOTSA SPAGHETTI


----------



## Light

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a giant meatball.

In goes the vending machine.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Yo Dawg, so I heard you like vending machines, so I put a vending machine in your vending machine so you can put stuff in the vending machine while you put stuff in the vending machine.

In goes above Yo Dawg joke


----------



## Coroxn

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Yo Dawg, flying way over my head.

In goes Swede.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Sweden

In goes Toast


----------



## Coroxn

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes applause.

In goes shards of peanut butter.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes molten water

In goes green ideas sleeping furiously


----------



## Coroxn

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes red facts awake placidly.
In goes a Social Experiment.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Facebook

In goes Disgaea


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes indigestion

In goes a plush Lapras fin


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Liopleurodon

In goes a farting elf that craps out unicorns


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Pegasus

In goes MINECRAFT


----------



## Mr. Dude

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes explosions.

In goes a murderous telephone.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a homicidal call

In goes canis lupus


----------



## Starship Trooper

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a petri dish containing a strain of lupus.

In goes a bullet.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a missle

In goes Everglider


----------



## Starship Trooper

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Everclear (the drink, not the band).

In goes a frisbee.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes shrapnel

In goes peanut butter


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Guilmon

In goes a Mudkip


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes 4chan

In goes a severed finger


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Carl the Llama

In goes Set, Egyptian God of Chaos


----------



## Mr. Dude

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes family reunions.

In goes a flying squirrel.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a squirrely fly

In goes a bad sitcom


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a bad comic strip

In goes a plasma ball


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes DENNIS

In goes Xemnas


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes xmas

In goes Mardi Gras


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out come soem BOOBIES

In goes a Slipknot CD


----------



## Mr. Dude

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a robot tiger.

In goes a genetically-enhanced cashew.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes controversey

In goes a copyright


----------



## Mr. Dude

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes inevitable lawsuits.

In goes a cell phone.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an old-school telephone

In goes $4,000


----------



## Mr. Dude

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a vacation cruise.

In goes chopped liver.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes pate

In goes a Ralts egg


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out coes PETA

In goes a riot


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes drunkards

In goes linens


----------



## Mr. Dude

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes laundry detergent.

In goes a sofa.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a futon

In goes artificial turf


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a golf ball

In goes a giant pancake


----------



## Mr. Dude

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Mr. Dude with a giant pancake inside of him.

In goes spray paint.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes MS paint

In goes... a shrubbery!


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the Knights of NI

In goes Doc Scratch's giant shattered head


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes shattered pottery

In goes Legsee's avvie


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes something indescribable

In goes a computer cat


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a motorized dog

In goes Terezi Pyrope


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

OUT COM3S C4NDY R3D GL4SS3S

In goes Flourite Octet


----------



## Mr. Dude

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a clean octopus.

In goes a carbonated soda.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes Faygo. Come on guys, it's just soda. There's noting to get wworked up about.

in goes a random pair of shoes.


----------



## Flareth

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a pair of Ryan Stiles' big blue shoes.

In goes a robot skeleton.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a person's exoskeleton

In goes a poisonous snake


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a poisoned drake (a male duck)

In goes fontsize 96


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*out comes 69*

*in goes a racist lion* (Racist lion is an inside joke, don't ask)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a tiger that is unable to be got

In goes got tiger


----------



## kenkendude

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Out comes a tiger that is unable to be got
> 
> In goes got tiger


Out comes a tiny kitty cat

in goes a Nuke

lol


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a small sample of uranium.

In goes $1.50 USD.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes 150 USD.

In goes skinny genes


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a bad pun that I can't think of right now :P

In goes an inanimate object with feelings


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a personification...

In goes puns...


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a simile

In goes a black hole


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes slo-mo...

In goes skinny genes (again)...


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

(WHY YOU LITTLE)
Out comes long chromosomes

In goes Mega Man


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes puny woman.

In goes juice...


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes money.

In goes a pair of red and blue glasses...


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a 3-D effect.

In goes gold paint


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes silver erasers.

In goes manicures...


----------



## Charikachu

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a rip-off

In goes lollypops


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes candi.

In goes a purple paint can.


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes toxic grape soda.

In goes a tooth.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes...a teeth (I don't know, okay!)

In goes felines...


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*out comes NEDM Happycat*

*in goes Sonic the Hedgehog*


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Hedgehog the Sonic (I still don't know, okay?!)

In goes Everart...


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Neverland

In goes a dictionary


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an encyclopedia.

In goes a library...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Gutenberg's printing press

In goes Scotland


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Scotties.

In goes tea and cod...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Coffee and Halibut

In goes Sir Winston Churchill


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*out comes a piece of paper with the words "Bloody Wankers"*
*in goes every single Super Sentai Warrior ever made so far*


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Kamen Rider

In goes a Ramen Rider


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

I likes/liked that show ^^

Out comes a Udon Boarder

In goes small people.


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes squished people.

In goes everything ever typed.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes everything ever hyped.

In goes my extra pair of gossamer wings.


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out come The Looney Tunes

In goes Geese Howard, Iori Yagami and Fred Flintstone


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a bad sitcom

In goes a computer


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*out comes some pictures you forgot to delete from said computer*

*in goes Kenny McCormick's dead body*


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes some bones.

In goes a bear with a dolphin.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a wolf with a whale.

In goes Mystic!


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*out comes ME!*

*in goes a laser*


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes plasma

In goes pie


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*out comes Walt Disney*

*in goes Colonel Sanders*


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*out comes a pitbull*
*in goes blue cheese*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*out comes blueberry bubblegum*

*in goes a pair of strawberry-flavoured glasses*


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes glassy blueberries

In goes a sack of old sacks


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*out comes a Mudkip*

*inserts a Slipknot CD*


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Ejects square tie DVD

In goes clouds.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes snow.

In goes geothermal power plant fuel.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes steam

In goes Steam


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out come smoke.

In goes baby monkeys.


----------



## Tomboy

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*out comes racoons*

*in goes GBA*


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Gameboy Color

In goes an backward computer


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a broken computer.

In goes every pairing I ship.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes-wait, can't type that here!

In goes unspeakable evil


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes 4chan.

In goes a Koopa shell.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Yoshi/bowser mix

In goes unicorn pillow pals.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a unicorn pillow pet

In goes Godzilla


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Reptar

In goes Guilmon Bread


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Pokémon bread!

In goes widgets


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes a pale little man

in goes a half digested gazelle carcass


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a half-congested drizzle.

In goes the Cafe of Doom...


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes death and despair

In goes a creepypasta


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

OUT comes scaryravioli

IN goes love and hate


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Troll Romance
In goes a knife made of ice


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a puddle

In goes a Chihuahua


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes ARFARFARFARFARFARFARFARF

In goes ARFARFARFARFARFARFARFARF


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes MEOWMEOWMEOWMEOWMEOWMEOWMEOW

In goes PokeLickies!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes its Chinese knockoff

In goes bootleg bootlegs


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a badly translated Vietnamese text.

In goes a Skitty claw dipped in appleberry sauce.


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Mudkip zombie

In goes a hyena.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Mightyena

In goes Babelfish


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Mamma di Brendan

In go Romulan Subcommander insignias


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Shuckle's shell.
In goes a broken printer full of cotton wool.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes dyed sheep

Go in bad grammers


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes me and I is having such gooder grammars of now.

In goes pwnies


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes I PWN N00BZ!!1!

In goes a broken wrench


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a broken sentry gun.

In goes scout's mother.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Red Spy

In goes a zombee goast


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a glossy wraith

In goes pie


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes mashed cherries

In goes a bad drama


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes good comedy

IN goes front teeth


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes dead molars

In goes a raven scale


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a shark tooth

In goes a llama


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an alpaca

In goes something rare and expensive


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes something pretty but overpriced

In goes rhinos.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes hippos

In goes a bucket of buckets full of lava


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a giant block of obsidian.

In goes a pickaxe.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes MINECRAFT MINECRAFT OMG!

In goes lost socks.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes socks that don't match them.

In goes a single block of solid black awesomeness.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Dalokohs

In goes a fedora


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the Adjustment Bureau

In goes kimchi.


----------



## Cloudsong

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes real, Italian pizza <3

In goes the bread crumbs after I eat the pizza :3


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes pissy friends :(

In goes donuts!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes bucket of delicious lard

In goes that wall over there


----------



## Cloudsong

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes golden bricks~

In goes pixie dust


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes MAGIC!

In goes toothpicks ;3


----------



## Cloudsong

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes redwood trees O:

In goes a shuckle.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Buggie the ginormous Shuckle plushie

In goes Cloudy~


----------



## Cloudsong

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

O_O uhhh

Out comes a magically-imbued super plot bunny >x]

In goes Homestuck


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

OutcomesParkfree

In goes derpface.


----------



## Cloudsong

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes trollface

In goes nyancat.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Nyan Nya Orange

IN goes that picture of me which is here


----------



## Cloudsong

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a picture of me! (Nearly a year ago >.>)

In goes a Bachuruuuu <3


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes pork sushi

In goes BBQ pork buns :3


----------



## Cloudsong

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a BBQ sandwich <3 :3

In goes...godzilla898 :O


----------



## Dar

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out goes lame movie

in goes a fairy cat named Everglider


----------



## Cloudsong

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Awesomesauce :D

In goes a stretchy toy lizard.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes six chuck norriseses who have a ninja battle and blow up the entire world.
 in jumps me to escape the blast.


----------



## Cloudsong

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a shield that protects TCoD from the explosion.

In goes popcorn kernels.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes corn-on-the-cob.

In goes a pig.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes pork chops that want to enslave all of TCoD.

In goes a Puli dog.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the Churchill Dog! Ooooooh, yes!

In goes a quote for Ugg Boot insurance for the next poster!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the word 'sometimes...'

In goes your chair


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes yo mama
in goes yo grand mama.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes christmas biscuits.

In go the card symbols.


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a nuclear explosion

In goes Silver the Hedgehog


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an even squishier cobra
In goes  an infernape


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a flaming gorilla

In goes same gorilla, sans fire


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a chipmunk
in goes a bootleg r.e.m music video dvd


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes NEDM

in goes  the RickRoll'd video


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes a parade float. in goes a copy of my ash-misty love story.


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes a bad romantic comedy

in goes Impmon's Bandanna


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes ty. (also from digimon)
out comes ginka's pegasus. (from beyblade)


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes Charlie the Unicorn
In goes a Caterpie.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a dead Steelix

In goes neurotoxin


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes a staryu
In goes my ex-boyfriend.


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes a Chihuahua with blood all over her face
In goes a rusty katana


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a ninja with tetanus.
In goes realistic taxidermy.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*



SquishierCobra said:


> out comes a Chihuahua with blood all over her face


Did the chiahua eat my ex?

Out comes samurai jack,
in goes giovanni's pesian.


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*



spunky the raichu said:


> Did the chiahua eat my ex?
> 
> Out comes samurai jack,
> in goes giovanni's pesian.


Yes.

Out comes Chewbacca

In goes Herbert the Pervert


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes arnold swartzhanegger

In goes daniel tosh


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an afro

In goes LSD


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes ICP
In goes Venus


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes lots of lava, crushed rock and some sulphuric acid.

In goes a pair of Cuvier glasses.


----------



## Coroxn

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a French fencer.

In goes a small library.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a book all about tCoD.

In goes YouTube.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes... you don't want to know.
In goes a charizard wearing a dog collar.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a burnt collar

In goes deep-fried bread


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a raichu that knows aura sphere
In goes pink (the rockstar)


----------



## Aletheia

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes pink (the color).

In goes TCoD.


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes ~awesome sauce~

In goes _italicized words._


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes mild emphasis.

In goes two sets of fake Eridan horns.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a talking lucario.
In goes a gengar.


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes a Zombie

In goes some random person I hate, with multiple stab and gunshot wounds, dead.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a lotad, 
In goes a lombre.


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Ludicolo

In goes Cloud's Buster Sword


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Trunk's sword
In goes a hat.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes GabeN

In goes a spy


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes looker,
in goes james bond.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes ~suaveness~

In goes duct tape bracelets


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the Force. (A reference to the funny duct tape quote.)

In goes a dark koala.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a cat with wings.
In goes a screaming pony.


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes Charlie the Unicorn's other Kidney

In goes Midget Apple


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a goldurk
In goes a conkledurr


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Goldar from MMPR

In goes a Samurai


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes aku
In goes lion-o


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*



Luxcario said:


> Out comes the Force. (A reference to the funny duct tape quote.)


(Mythbusters?)

Out comes tiger-a

In goes Cheerios


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a british guy. 
In goes my soul


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes pure evil
In goes Twilight Sparkle


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes body glitter-covered edward cullen.
In goes a similiar looking vampire, except he has been punched in the face. By someone.


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Myotismon

In goes Snooki's carcass


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a giant... You do not want to know. And it's not what you're thinking, either.
In goes an azumarill knowing rollout, sing, and scald.


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Osama Bin Laden as a Zombie

In goes A dead guy with no hands and 37 stab wounds in his chest


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a vendor
in goes a machine.


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Mr. Roboto

In goes a squid


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a tape of a glitchy octillery cry.
In goes the ghostbusters three.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Out comes a british guy.
> In goes my soul


(What, did y'all really miss me that much? I'm the British guy, not the soul...)

Out comes the 3 Musketeers!

In goes machines existing before they were even concieved, never mind invented... (airships about 100 or so years before such a thing was even thought of, well if they can have tanks in the 1880's...)


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes some brass knuckles
In goes some flapjacks.
(Anyone get the joke?)


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes some fairy cakes.

In goes a pork CHOP


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Lux's obsession with pork CHOPs! (Why?)

In goes my Zee Boots!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Ali Baba

In goes a cat


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes catmeat.

In goes catnip.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes arsenicCatnip.

In goes Nepeta's shipping wall.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes pain.
In goes death.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Tiki Face/Red Spider Monster/WTF IS THAT THING OH GOD WHAT

In goes a haunted NES cartridge


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes some creepy looking pasta

In goes everglider, who has been hit with a heavy object


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a crying Spunky D:

IN goes redonkulous shippings.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a plate covered in cheesescake crumbs

In goes a pair of boots.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a CD used to boot up the universe.

In goes a horrorterror's severed tentacle.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an octillery pokemorph

In goes a female cubone


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a male Marowak.

In goes Penn and Teller.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes dave and mia.
In goes everglider.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Luxcario.

In goes geometry.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a spunky raichu.
In goes a shiolu.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Luxcario (again)

In goes a Pikashrew.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes  absolutely nothing.
In goes Looker, the international police officer.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Sherlock Holmes.

In goes a dream.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes my nightmare.

In goes a missingno.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a heap of Master Balls.

In goes a Luxray tail star.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a disembodied nut kicking foot.


In goes mars of team galactic.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes constant ownage at my hands (*whistles nonchalently*)!

In goes the fear bad guys keep throwing my way...


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes alice cooper.
In goes darkrai. (Same thing)


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Shadow Ball. DUCK!

In goes a snake


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

OUT COMES A PLANE!!! RRRUUUNNN!!!!!!!!!

In goes HISHE's take on Jurassic Park!

(Check 'em out on YouTube, they're funny)


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Tobuscus's Literal Harry Potter Trailer

In goes pudding


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Kreddy fruger.

In goes Freddy kruger.

XD


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a haunted vending machine! Well done!

*Rolls out new vending machine*

In goes the old, haunted veding machine!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes nothing but some creepy glitched up lavender town theme music.
In goes a dewgong.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the question on The Chase: On what terrain would you find a Dugong? A: Sea B: Land C: Trees

In goes the correct answer, which thanks to Pokémon, I got right! (A: Sea, by the way)


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a wooper.
....
In goes officer jenny.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Wild Brock. (OH MAH GOD THOSE ARE SO FREAKING RARE)

In goes a DVD saying "How to be ELMO."


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a insane 7 year old.

In goes Inyuyasha.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a sword

In goes Wheatley


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Chuck Norris, primed to roundhouse-kick the next Obama. 

In goes my old laptop... (YESSSSSSSS)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes comparrisons with my old laptop! (I'm curious if it's as bad as my old laptop...)

In goes the silly things PhaRaoH's old laptop does (and now my laptop, so I suffer them)!

(Ninja'd... And fixed cuz these forums get finicky about those types of things!)


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the New Coke. Oh, what a sad, sad day. 

In goes Bill Cosby, ranting about the neighborly Fat Albert.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes shows I wished we couldn't get here in the UK...

In goes shows we could do without, here in the UK! X-Factor, for example!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the apparently hated X-Factor, coming back to haunt you. 

In goes Charlie Sheen, who's lethal enough to kill Two and A Half Men! :D


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the fact he's supposedly going to be replaced on that show at some point!

In goes the fact that changes to formulae are always a good thing, Final Fantasy II being a good example of this, with its nonsensical levelling system!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Ashton Kutcher, the man replacing Charlie. 

In goes my netbook as I break down into tears. All my precious documents...!!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the fact I still haven't transferred everything over from my old laptop...

In goes the fact I still need to get Microsoft Office on my new laptop, cuz I keep forgetting...


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a new Microsoft Office kit, just for you!! :D

And in goes my fridge, because it didn't have any ice cream.  D:


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes ice cream like you wanted, and nothing but

In goes a 1Up Mushroom


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a a plumber on shrooms.

In goes a pelvic thrust.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a big WTF. 

In goes The Joker...


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes Heath Ledger's soul

In goes a giant Heartless


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the dreaded Spartans. 

In goes the toast I literally burnt this morning...


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a toaster demon.
In goes my Magby with some blue pom poms.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Zombie, eating your plants. (PvZ reference)

In goes a Peashooter, defending your lawn...


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a sunflower.

On goes my keyboard.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Mouse. 

In goes the monitor...


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Beemo.



In goes Marceline, the vampire queen.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an albino bat. 

In goes...a wild Mewtwo!!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes jerkhole giovanni.


In goes Silver (from the games)


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes...Crystal. 

In goes Gold...


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Blue, in goes red.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Yellow. 

In goes Leaf Green..


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes scyther.

In goes a different scyther, cause i'm keeping this one for myself.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a shiny Spunky!!!

In goes a Master Ball to catch it..,


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

(I already have a pokeball, you can't catch me!)

Out comes yo mama.

In goes a fish.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the bones; a cat in the machine ate it. 

In goes a new vending machine to replace to cat-ruled one....


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a missingo.


In goes ?????


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Ash's mommy. 

In goes Prof. Oak...


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes dead meat if iever go to kanto Gary oak.

In goes a tiger.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a mountain lion. 

In goes this black magic marker...


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes concentrated pen fumes

In goes paint


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a smeargle.



In goes Jigglypuff.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes musical notes and bad singing. 

In goes a portrait.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes hate.




In goes me.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes little purple stars. 

In goes my lunch...


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes....ew

In goes someone's imagination


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Gardevoir-eating tentacle monster.

In goes a Dawn Stone.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Gallade. 

In goes a wolf...


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Guardian.

In goes a wraith D:


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a watermellon. 

In goes a car...


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a cube of metal.

In goes a Dragomon.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an egg. 

In goes a rectangular prism.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes N.


In goes Jupiter.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Jupiter

In goes a Mars


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Neptune

In goes Mercury


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes...Cilan, somehow.



In goes Cress.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a random Midna. 

In goes a Wolf Link~


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a pupppy.

In goes this yoyo....


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Paris. 

In goes this plant.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes this acid stuff.

In goes a brown-and-white cow.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a holy cow.

In goes a banner.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a flag. 

In goes some fromac...


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes some froyo (look at me I'm not orignal)

In goes orangutan origami


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a ripped paper. 

In goes a bunny rabbit.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Liv Tyler.

In goes a male Alomomola that knows Attract.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a female Luvdisc with Giga Impact.

In goes a box.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a lid.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

...Out comes an invisible request. 

In goes a singular atom.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a black hole

In goes Chef Excellence


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes France.

In goes the rain clouds that made it rain all day here.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a taco.


In goes this zoroark.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*



That's what comes out.

In goes a ____________


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a ●◆■▲▼☆★.

In goes a hedgehog.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Knuckles. Fwee. 

In goes a Link.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an ocarina.


In goes a plumber.

(Fwaah, video games!)


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a DONKEY KONG

In goes a Falco.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Fox mcCloud.


In goes Sonic the hedgehig.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Mario & Luigi.

In goes Scribblenauts.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Lego man

In goes an Indiana Jones


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Lego Indiana Jones

In goes Godzilla


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Gamera

In goes his dead body with some ramen noodles


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Ash Ketchum.


In goes Ash Kethum.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Cleverbot.

In goes a Mars bar.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Milky Way

In goes the Milky Way


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the universe.

In goes Sandslash


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a mouse holding scissors with messy fur.

IN goes clouds.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Popcorn, lol


In goes me!


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes MAJIKUL FRIENDSHIP

In goes Scyther.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes awesome sauce.

In goes squirtle.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes I Liek.

In goes Ever-joy :D


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a fully healed Spunky.

In goes me.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a copycat!

In goes shipping...


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Ever and Spunky.

In goes Pikachu


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

I hate you now. That is OVER.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*



Everglider said:


> I hate you now. That is OVER.


Okay...sorry


----------



## Tomboy

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

(@ in goes pikachu)


out comes jolteon

in goes Vans (the shoes)


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a van

In goes the Mystery Machine


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes SCoobydoo.

In goes Scooby-Doo.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Scooby Snack

In goes a sandwich


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a sammich.

In goes a tacoe. (I meant to spell it like that.)


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes a taco

in goes Butterfree


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out come the legendaries.

In goes a snail.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a slug. 

In goes a slug.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a snail!

In goes my touch-typing skills!


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Derpy Hooves.

In goes Derpy Hooves.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes my touch-typing skills! (How did that happen?)

In goes my confusion over the last 2 posts!


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out come ~confuzzlement~

In goes blankets.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes some green floating monster thingymajigs. 

In goes a Jester.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a bell.
In goes same bell.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a silly, distracted neko!

In goes me chuckling to myself at the vision of the silly neko!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an energy drink sample that I THREW TO THE GROUND!

(Offically hooked on that song)

In goes a free hotdog that I haven't THROWN TO THE GROUND just yet.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the same hotdog as thwown to the gwound at the wequest of the empewow fwom Life of Bwian!

In goes his vewy gweat fwiend fwom Wome, called Biggus Dikus!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes...urm...Julian Smith!! :D

In goes Jeffery Dallas.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes nothing.

In goes a Mars Bar


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the man from mars, eating cars.

In goes a bass guitar.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Paul Deacon!

In goes a Freddy Mercury Tribute act!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Jason with a platinum album

In goes an eety, beety, tiny baby man


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes...Air.


In goes Ziggy Stardust.


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes a Spider from Mars

In goes some kid's dad wearing a Goofy hat and wielding a belt.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a bruise.

In goes a ki blast.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a White Beam of Unity.

In goes a dead ninja.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a creepy ass zombie.

In goes this pair of pants.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a DIFFERENT pair of pants (dundun, DUUUUNNN)

In goes a Dispenser


----------



## Ever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes this shirt.

In goes thread deletion.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a screaming forumgoer.

In goes the tentacle monster disguise that the guy from a certain Scooby Doo episode used.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a talking dog.

In goes Gills. From a fish. I ripped the gills off a fish.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Giles, from something somewhere.

In goes Archimedes


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a giant praying mantis.


In goes Krillin from dbz.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Kamehameha

In goes specium


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes urlo.

In goes tri attack.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Aeroblast.

In goes HPL's disembodied consciousness.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a corpse.

In goes a cat


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes NEDM

In goes a Keyblade


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Bakugan.

In goes a jelly snake.


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes air.
In goes a Flame Gear.


----------



## Dar

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a melted gear.

In goes my favorite rock.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a giant pile of sand

In goes A ROBOT FROM THE FUTURE HERE TO TAKE AMERICAN JOBS


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a racist.

In goes Speed Racer.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes "Duel Monsters on D-Wheels"! (I love BBT Abridged!)

In goes hilarious Abridged series quotes!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes green hair

In goes Greedo


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a green rubber mask.

In goes Char Gar Gothakon.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Scooby Doo references that have been beaten black and blue!

In goes a quest for proper Ugg Boots!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the main guy from a weird RPG.

In goes fanmail in a weird made up language.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a dancing lobster.


In goes Amanda Bynes.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Montgommery Burns from The Simpsons!

In goes crappy games based on movies!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Dragonball: Evolution (Bleh)

In goes that 30 year old they had playing Master Roshi.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a bad conspiracy

In goes PETA


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes some random American thing, that being British despite what I'm expected, don't understand!

In goes American terms used by British people!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a pram.

In goes some toad in the hole.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a real toad in a hole

In goes Nyan Cat spoof.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Yu-Gi-Oh! The Abridged Series and Joey the Nyeh Cat! (Sega Sonic all the way!!!)

In goes the horrible job Nintendo have done with Sonic the Hedgehog since they bought the rights about 10 years ago when Sega went bust!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a trollface.

In goes the same trollface.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a time machine that lets me go into the past and punch the idiot at Sega who came up with the Eggman joke in the gonads!!!

In goes the time machine that I then used to return to my own time, only to discover it didn't make a lick of difference!!!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a slightly-change edition of Sonic Generations

In goes bacon paint


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the same paint in an appropriately marked can.

In goes fanmail addressed to HPL.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an Inbox full of junk mail...

In goes Ghost In The Shell: Solid State Society!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Blu-ray. Of something.

In goes a label to a candy store


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a certain Briton's confusion!

In goes Inuzuka failing at being stealthy!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Inyuyasha with no feet!

In goes Shenron.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a wish for panties!

In goes 2 wishes!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a cap with holes for his ears, according to some  dubs...

In goes a Hercule.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a dispondent Cell!

In goes one-move-owning!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes random bacon.

In goes Goku.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Bakura.

In goes Arctica.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a lot of ice.

In goes all the Homestuck references on the forums. All of them.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes your Nana's ashes.

In goes a Ki blast.


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a girl name Kiki

In goes Chewbacca


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Greedo. Shooting first 40 times. With a gatling gun.

In goes pancakes


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a very talkative Slowbro.

And in he goes.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Caboose

In goes an implosion


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an explosion.

In goes a sword.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a ninja.

In goes a ninja's throwing star.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a very angry Trunks.

In goes a sandwich.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an Angry Bird. :3

In goes a children's card game...


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Bakura. That's all I got...


In goes Trunksy~


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Vegeta. 

In goes Marik...


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes some leather pants.


In they go.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Yami Yugi! :3

In goes Joey Wheeler.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Joey Tribbiani

In goes chocolate


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Nutella.

In goes a giant flying eye Pacman.


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out goes pie.

In goes China, aru.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Japanese sushi from China

In goes a bagel


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes lox.


In goes a tiny black cat with big eyes.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the same cat with four eyes.

In goes a Scubamon scale.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Gabite scale.

In goes a brown cat with a cockney accent.


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Kyo in cat form.

In goes The Wise One.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Kami.

In goes a random starfish.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Hitodah

In goes Hedorah


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Doesn't Affect message.

In goes the giant squid.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes sushi.

In goes grilled meat.


----------



## Dar

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Comes out grilled cheese.

In goes a guinea pig.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a guinea pig infestation

In goes Ashens


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Sparta

In goes a Liopleurodon


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Predator X!

In goes that VERY original name!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Monster X

In goes Megatron


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Optimus Prime

In goes Xemnas


----------



## Xoryd

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a team of Level 9 Ice Climbers.


In goes Glitch city.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a portal made of weird dimensional stuff.

In goes a tentacle monster.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Irys

In goes an unspeakable horror


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out come crazy worshippers.

In goes a Scubamon. Not a Divermon. A Scubamon.


----------



## Xoryd

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes SkullGreyMon


In goes Missingno


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes O̸̡̦̰̣͖̘̘̝͚͕͎̹̤͉̝̘̲̩̩̠͌̎̿̑̓͗͒ͧ͋͐ͪ̈̎ͪ̚͝Ȟ̢̛̖̜͖̳̹̻̙͙̳̬ͯ͒̀ͮ̽̂̋́̄̒̏͐͒ͫ̚ ̸̷̵̦̜͔͎̱̙̱̰̻̫̭̼̬̮̞̭͎̠̋̑̄ͩ̉͜G͒̄̿̽̽ͯ̈́͊ͧ͠͏͏̰̭͍̰̣̺̕Ô̸̵̧̫̝̘̹̟̤̆ͦ͋͐̔ͬ̌̋͆́́ͩ̾ͥ̚D̛̪͔̝̦͚̩ͪ̄̎ͫ̾͛͑̂̄ͣ͟͡ ̷̴̨̈́̌ͮ̎̽͛ͯ̂̏̒̎̚͢͏͓̜̞͙̥̺͙̹͕̠̗̜̯͚͎͚̙͇̟W͋̑̈̋̈́́̒ͯ͒̒̒͒̒ͯ͂͐̈́͏̛̹̘̼̟̹̦̰̱H̢̼̼͎͉͎͍̼̣͕͔̩͆̐̒ͭ̔ͪͪ̌̋̂̓ͣ̀͗͟͠Ă̵͙̳̥̲͈̠̳͇͗ͮ̍ͧ̒ͩ̒́͑̌͐ͣ͑͛́Tͪ͌̀̈́͆͡҉̧̟̞̖͓̗̥̳̠̻͕̭ ̡̼͍̻͉̘͖̙͆̉͋͋̑͘͜Iͪ͒͌̈́̃̐̾̅̊̋̔͐̇ͦ͏҉̫̣̜̦Ş̒̾͒̽̍͗̇̀̚͏̻͎̥̜ ̴̴̧͙̹̩͈̮̗͈̻͐̋̔̈͐̓̉͆̈́ͣ͛͟ͅT̵̴̵̡̜̤̩̭͙̻̺̭̹͈͚̮͖̰̹̹̯ͬ̃̂̊͊̕H̸̭̼̺͚̮͖̲ͪͫͫ̔ͩ̾̽̃͌ͯ̋͑̑̏ͩ̌ͧ̂͘͜͜I̸̛̟̙͍͇̫̻̲̞̘̒͋͒̂̽ͥ́̆ͮ͑̍̽̿Š̸̴̭̞̤̘̙͇̞͙̦̯̈͐ͩͯ̌̉̃̒̅ͭͪ͂̎̋̏̕͢͝ ͪ̑̃̌̂̎ͮͮͤ̓͂͏͓̞̬̲̞̦͉͈̗̙̥͓̩̪͔̯̻̥R͖̹͈̯̗͔͖̰̻̰͚̱̲̤̳̾̐̈ͯ̈ͯ͒́͜U̴͕̥̼͙̙̠͒̋̄ͪ̊́͂͌̆ͯ̂̓̃͑́͘͘͡ͅǸ̵̓ͤ̎ͣ̋҉͏̴͈̯̯̠̘̯̜̰ͅ ̶̶̙̬̹̮͈̦̥͚͎̣̥̯̘͎̤̩̯̥ͫ͊̍̍̉ͤͦ͒̂̎̊̿̇̈́ͧ̀͘͝Ḟ̵̢̛̩̜̘̼̭̰̈̋̎̆̏̊ͩ̊ͫͨ̊̓̉̽̀ͤ̽̒͠O͒ͨ͂̽͠҉̸̡̫͈͙̝̤͍͓͉̟̯̮̺̩͎͉̭͔Ŗ̵̢͉͔̻̱̞ͪ̓͊̋̕͢ ̸̢̠̘͍̫̭͈͙͓̻̞͗̓ͤ͐̿̂ͯͤ͗̀̽̚Y͔̭̝̰̞̞͔ͬͣ͆̐̓̾̚͢͢ͅO͂ͣ͌ͤͧͣͮ̄̈́ͣͪ͏̷̸̧̰̜̙̺͉̥̫̩̰̲Ư̷̴̼̣̤̗̘̞͓̭̟̠̱̗̟͓͓͎͎̋̾̔͌̎͗͋̃̌̄ͥ̊͋͋ͭR̰̥̠̬̮̯̙̩̻̣̞̼͕̱͐̂̌ͧ͡͠͡͝ ̴̧̝̞̦̼̹̲̻̻̲͙̦̭̹̣̅͋̒̒̈̆ͨ̍ͮ̓͋̇͝Ļ̦̗̺͓̹͚̳͙̥̙̞̬̱̥̆̐̆ͧ́͟͜͠͡i̴̙̱͙̤̰͓͉͍̱͚ͪͭ̆̌̂̀͜͢ị̟̜̭̖͕̠̝̩̬̑̔͑͆̉ͯ̈̐͘͢͟i̶̴̥͓̼̣̼͕̥̥̻̭͈̦͖̊̊͒̊̕͟͠f̵̧̩̞̙̻̼͚̞̞͔̹͍͙̱͍̠̄̋͒̄͐̒̋́͟ͅe̜̹̞̖̿̇ͧ̄̅ͨͧ̏̌ͣ͐ͣ̓̊̍̕͟͜ē̘̦̜̖̹͖̠̥̯̤̰͉̙͔̼̟͍̪̝ͣ͐ͫ̄͆̽ͫͣͨ̾ͮ̀͜͟ẽ̸̛̥̯̦͉̻̜̠̺̺̭̗ͤ̀͊̿͛͌ͧ̏̽ͦ̿̑ͯ͗̐ͫ̋ͧ̀͘̕.̸̶̪̝̯̹͖̲̦͖̤͈͈̲̣̼̗̟̪͙ͣ̓̅̋.̛̪̻̥̬̦̙̭̯̬͕̦͕̥̯͛ͬͬ̽̃̎.̵̶͇̜͍̝̩̗͖̗͓̱͇̬̭̤͉̅ͩ̓ͮ.͌̊ͫͮ͑͂̉̃̋̈́̚͏̨̱̪͕̭͙͓̥͓̘̥̹̜̬́̀͡ͅ

In goes sandwiches


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a picnic!

In goes the ants that have inevitably ruined said picnic! And to make it worse, they're digital ants; the picnic was in The Silence Game!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Porygon-Z that is morphed into a Durant.

In goes a blob.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes that The Simpsons Treehouse of Horror where Homer kept eating people!

In goes a blonde airhead winning £5,000 on Deal Or No Deal!


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a rapidly multiplying ball.

In go red computer glasses

_∩_
___


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the world's worst sunglasses!

In goes said shades!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a clown

In goes an explosive sword


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a flaming sword. 

In goes an orc, cut into pieces with said sword. (And hit ten times with my hammer.)


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes money from a fantasy game.

In goes a Nepeta T-shirt.


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a clawed gautlet.

In goes the *capricorn symbol*.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the Virgo symbol!

In goes the Rat of the Chinese Zodiac!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Chinese Rat

In goes Mogera


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Mansex, er...  I mean Xemnas

In goes a chair that's on fire


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a burnt pair of jeans. And in they go.


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a crazy, nastyass honey badger that doesn't give a shit.

And in goes my username.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the headless body of Cobra Commander from 'G.I joe'.

In goes Future Trunks' sword.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Yojimbo from Final Fantasy VI Advance screaming how he's gonna add it to his collection!

In the Ra-horrible graphics for Final Fantasy VII!


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a space anomaly.

In goes cpt. Archer with space parasites in his brain.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes T'Pol as a nurse.

In goes a red lotus.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a giant rose

In goes a 20-foot tall Russian pancake


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Russia holding said pancake

In goes fish and chips


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a fat magikarp.

In goes a firefly.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a TIE fighter.

In goes soap.


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out come bubbles!

In goes chocolate frosting


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a note reading "Arigato"!

In goes a reply asking if someone is inside the vending machine...


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes "Re:Re: No. There is not a person inside this here vending machine"

In goes a bracelet made of silver and gold wolf fur (No animals were harmed in the making of this bracelet!)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Deacon O'Reilly and some Gold Werewolf, reclaiming their fur!

In goes the question of how exactly that happened...


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the answer of: "Long fur sheds naturally and can be harvested without harming any Werewolves in the process!"

In goes more naturally harvested silver fur from everyone's favourite silver wuff


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the mental image of Samantha Terra Locke face palming!

In goes Christian O'Reill laughing at that thought, til he's in pain!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a mental image of burning tacos

In goes bad Engrish


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Good English

In goes a blue plush


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the distinct impression I jus heard a distent "Nya" sound...

In goes fluffy things for safe storage for Neko based teasery!


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a not-so-fuzzy fuzzy D:

In goes a small bag of sawdust


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes sawdust everywhere cuz apparently someone stuck Darkie in the vending machine...

In goes vault lifts!


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an elevator (just to annoy you) and a very claustrophobic PhaRaoH!

In goes claustrophobia


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes wide open spaces!

In goes agoraphobia, jus cuz!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia

In goes Panphobia


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Pan

In goes DarkKnightmon


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a disgruntled Knightmon (cuz he got kicked out by his dark version...)!

In goes 50 Jokes in 4 Minutes!


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes 4 jokes in 50 minutes

In goes a Satanic Saint


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Hellboy.

In goes flamethrower teach machine.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes TM07! (Blame PhaRaoH... She's in a random mood, as per usual!)

In goes TM01! (Again, PhaRaoH's fault!)


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the number 4

In goes a bad racist joke


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a racist.

In goes a smashed corpse.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes unidentifiable organic mush.

In goes a lava lamp.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes lava. RUN!

In goes Minicraft


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes MMO!

In go Final Fantasy XI & XIV!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Plot Holes

In goes 1998's "Godzilla" abomination!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an arguement as to what Godzilla actually is!

In goes a sniper rifle that when you're shot with it your face meets the deck!


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a round of bullets

In goes Chuck Norris


----------



## The Omskivar

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the entire world

In goes a sponge bath


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes rainbow glowing bath foam.

In goes the reference I just made.


----------



## The Omskivar

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes me, completely oblivious

In goes Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Dr. John Watson!

In goes the 1% of people who don't give a f**k about Bibarel being used as an HM Slave!

(So far that's me and PhaRaoH...)


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Bibarel the HM slave.
In goes a Fridge.

(add me too)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a flaming fridge!

In goes having four lines for eyebrows...


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes having four eyebrows.

In goes Yog Soda!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Kanto Cola!

In goes the speed people run away at when they see us Brits coming...


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes racists

In goes a pie


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a pie dish with a post-it note stuck on it reading "Thank You!"!

In goes Card Games on Table tops!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Table Games on Card tops!

In goes giant carrot


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a giant parrot.

In goes a heap of colorful feathers.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the colourful Parrotmon!

In goes my new fandangled dongle!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Fandango

In goes a talking bucket of popcorn


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a sore rear from being kicked out of the cinema...

In goes Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's Tag Force 6!


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Lugia.

In goes a *dark red* blood subjuglator.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a bright blue jugular

In goes a wet paper computer


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a wet computing paper.

In goes Vriska's head.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a watermelon

In goes political commentary


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Political Incorrectness! (Which is then punished "for being offensive" (even though no one was offended)!)

In goes Rainbow Sheep!

Followed, no doubt, by the Neko...


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes some rainbow Mario sheep monstrosity

Quick, stuff it back in!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out come baby clones of two Great Old Ones resulting from gene splicing.

In goes some of the baby Shubby's fur.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

(I'm going to assume you meant "In goes")

Out comes a very pleased Neko hugging the hell out of it!

In goes things that would please a Neko!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Nepeta.

In goes a shovel.




Yami Angel Christian said:


> (I'm going to assume you meant "In goes")


Yes. *gonna edit*


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a spade.

In goes the reason, why I did not put anything here for few days.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes my Vodafone dongle; WITH CREDIT ON IT!!!

In goes so few Final Fantasy VI Firefox Personas...


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a fox of Firepersonas

In goes pink, fluffy unicorns dancing on rainbows


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the Flying Spaghetti Monster on the warpath!

In goes the reference I jus made that no doubt practically no one on TCoD will get...


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out a church of Flying Spaghetti Monster.

(Meaning, that there is one here and one i Australia)

In goes the September 2011 Bridge magazine, where I read it about.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Kerrang! magazine!

(I'm from Britain, by the way!)

In goes the Black Country!

(Wait, that's a whole county!!!)


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the black cirkle from olympic flag.

In goes hot plasma.

(Kerrang!)?
(I am from Czech republic)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a burnt Rotom!

In goes a Fainted Rotom!

(Really? Kerrang! is a Radio station here in the UK in the West Midlands, they even have a magazine, as you can probably guess!)


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a heap of sludge.

In goes a Muk.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes... *Glomped by friendly Muk*

In goes my Laptop for lagging FOR NO REASON!!!


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the your laptop, that lags, because we are the only 2 people playing this.

In goes Sburb Beta CD.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an explosion.

In goes a white cat with weird ears that look like horns.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Nekogirl, my age... *Runs away with Neko under arm*

*Has run away before putting oult into the vending machine...*


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes NOTHING

In goes a can of sticky goo


----------



## Hogia

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a can of peas.

In goes a set of headphones and a box of matches.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Dave.

In goes a creepy magic book and a pillow.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a fluffy Bomninicon

In goes aimbotting


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a confused America.

In goes Tony(That's what you get for calling my Iggy-kun a *EFF*ing limey!)


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes upside-down James. (Associations: Tony - Tony the tiger - Leo Burnett - him and 4kids being the devil)

Out comes an unofficial Dawn Stone evolution of Lombre that has a flower on her head and is beautiful.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes that pseudo-Shaymin thing

In goes a deer made of butter


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Shutters Island.

In goes a cheese wheel.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a cheese motorbike.

In goes a giant flying eyeball Pacman that roars.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Monoculus in a top hat

In goes Fordon Greeman


----------



## Dar

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Bustin Jeiber.

In goes an Absol/Cubone/Sandwich.


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an Absol/Cubone/Sandwitch

In goes 5 Masterballs


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes 5 Poke Balls

In goes Battletoads


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Croagunk.

In goes a purple Lilligant.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes glowy pu... Or at least I think... All I saw was a blur, and all I could hear was a "Nya!"!

In goes 2 missing gang tags on GTA: San Andreas!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes dog tags from BF3

In goes a space bar


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the last 20 minutes of Spaceballs!

In goes the random shot of the Millenium Falcon if you look close enough in the car park at that cafe near the end!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes USS Bellerophon.

In goes Admiral McCoy.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Admiral Car Insurance!

In goes Horatio Hornblower!


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a glowy blower of doom

In goes glowy purple string


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes you, after trying to stop it going into the vending machine, only now you actually have cat-ears and a cat tail... *Tries not to glomp*

In goes my damned sodding cold!


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes glowy lava cookie NYA! 

In goes a shiny ball


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes... Er, nothing... PhaRaoH musta nicked that shiny ball before it went fully in...

In goes my "YORKSHIRE RAEG!!!"!


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Yorkshire Puddings!

In goes a magic button


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a big red threatening button whichmustnevereverbepressedunderanycircumstance!

In goes Silver Fang, the Yu-Gi-Oh! Card!


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a wolf statue

In goes a box of chocolates

*has just pressed the big threatening red button* NYA!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out come some pink blobs that want more food.

In goes a laser beam.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a certain internet meme!

In goes my "YORKSHIRE RAEG" meme hopeful!

(We don't have the same number of posts any more...)


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an angry lack of grammar

In goes an egg


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Minecraft 1.1 (Association: Eggs - Minecraft 1.1 has eggs)

In goes Viking Kitties!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out come Neko Smoochums.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

You put in nothing. SO YOU GET NOTHING. GOOD DAY.

In goes gamma radiation


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a radiating envelope.

In goes Bandit Keith. In America.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes David Hassleholf

In goes a giant turkey


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a turducken

In goes PASTA~


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Ita-kun! :D

In goes Prussia.


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes a list of Soviet Russia jokes

in goes Chuck Norris


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an unusually big version of Glinda with Chuck Norris sitting on her head like a kitten.

In goes a crushed Borg unicomplex.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Assimilation

In goes creepypasta


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes The Flying Spaghetti Monster

In goes Peter Chimaera's godawful "Digimon savez the Wrold!!1111" fic


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a zebra with 4 split personalities. Tied up to a balloon.

In goes 7000 tonnes of metal.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a giant robot squid.

In goes a Scubamon dressed as a Sheriff.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a burping Metalseadramon!

In goes my idea for Digimon Abridged! Especially the Knights o' Blue Flame portrayal of the Dark Masters!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes someone's idea for Kamen Rider Abridged. It isn't pretty.

In goes broken glass


----------



## TonyMHFan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a rabid flea.

-Inserts Morgan Silver Dollar-


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes... A coke. Wow, the first _normal_ thing.

In goes Tony, my righteous alien dude friend!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a ridiculous Will Smith movie! Better known as Wild Wild West!

In goes the obvious anacronisms in Wild Wild West!


----------



## TonyMHFan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an M&M.

-Inserts a shiny 1967 Nickel-


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a bottle of 1967 milk

In goes curdled cheese


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Swiss cheese

In goes Switzerland's gun


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes hypocrisy

In goes Jagger


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Sympathy for the Devil.

In goes me and Ulqi's rp.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a dog plushie. 

In goes... Prussia's awesomeness.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a dead German man. 

In goes a small orange cat named Yu Bejita.


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a tiger.

In goes a slain enderman.


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an End portal.

In goes Gilbird.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a pink Delibird

In goes gay bacon strips


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a bacon buttie, which I now half fancy...

In goes 10,000 Doinks!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes 10,000 BOINKs

In goes a hat


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a "missing" poster of an archeologist.

In goes a Yeti.


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Wookiee

In goes a cordless mouse


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes one of those weird ball-mouse thingies

In goes A REAL ACTUAL TREE (Da na NAA)


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

OUT COOOMMMMMMES-nothing. You clogged the machine.
Greaaaaat.

In goes a Molotov cocktail


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes some Raktajino.

In goes some VODKA~


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Russia. Kolololol. 

In goes some wurst...


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes nothing, cause you just broke the machine.
*Buys new one*
In goes the broken machine.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes sheer borkage

In goes a giant pancake


----------



## TonyMHFan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a trial jar of peach jam.

-inserts a shiny half-dollar-


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes...
*drumroll*
an Elmo plushie~!

In goes a pretty drachma~!
Actual money for once! Who knew?


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Greek yogurt.

In goes a cup of Earl Grey.


----------



## TonyMHFan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the Pink Panther.

-inserts a half-pence-


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes half of a burnt bagel

In goes a soda


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a portal.

In goes DS9.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Stargate

In goes an Alien


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a troll.

In goes a Pickle Inspector.


----------



## Evanlyn

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a pie

In goes a banana


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an Evanlyn.

In  goes a Richie the Raichu.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Neko the same age as me! *Runs off with Neko under arm! Again!*

*Remembering this time* In goes... *searches pockets frantically* This empty voucher for a drea hot drink from McDonalds! *Runs off again*


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a McDonalds tea. Don't drink it, it sucks.

In goes some pasta. (Again?!)


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes LOTSA SPAGEDDY

In goes a flood of Flood


----------



## Evanlyn

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the cookie monster...

in goes your computer


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes my computer with all the Transformers Series on it and several terrabytes of space left!

In goes my quest for all Campaign Achievements for Halo 3!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes 3 feathered wings

In goes a barrel of pickles


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a cucumber.

I put in a globe.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

The machine spits out a map

In goes a bad webcomic


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out come the stairs.

In goes a purple rose.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a pink tulip

In goes a secret


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes 2+2=4

In goes advanced algebra


----------



## Evanlyn

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a mushed brain

In goes your best friend


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes someone's arch nemesis

In goes calculus


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes statistics.

In goes a book


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a very bad movie based upon that book.

In goes a dog wearing dirty socks and sunglasses.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Sandile with puppy slippers.

In goes a black female goat.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a fluffy black sheep.

In goes a cat with a green scarf


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Russia cat, complete with scarf

In goes Fluttershy


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Flutterrage. Look out.

In goes Unoriginal character recolor


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the Sonic fanbase

In goes a giant muffin


----------



## Evanlyn

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a chocolate thick shake

In goes your wallet


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a PS3, and Xbox 360 250GB, a PSVita and all the games I'm after! I love you, Vending Machine!

In goes a comparison between the old propper Sonic games and the modern Nintendo wannabes!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes fanbase wars. This shan't be pretty.

In goes the media


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes horrible rumors about everything.

In goes an ordinary sandwich


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Subway.

In goes Steven Moffat.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Marik's new mind slave! (What with how the Millenium Rod only work on people called 'Steve'!)

In goes my continuous distraction at the Neko in your damned signature!!!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Nyan Cat! Nyannyannyannyannyan.

In goes an old VHS movie


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes bankrupt video rental stores.

In goes Hitler's moustache.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Abraham Lincoln's beard. Turned evil.

In goes a giant penny


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a million dollars. Cha-ching!

In goes a pickle


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes that Churchill advert with Martin Clunes where he opens with "BOGOF"!

In goes my British stuff references that none of you'll get...


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Japanese essence

In goes a dead rock


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes dead Brock.

In goes Lovecrafts hat.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Cthulhu.

In goes a blue police telephone box


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a red telephone booth

In goes a cape


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a cloak.


In goes the obscure Hetalia reference I just made that none of you will get!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Italy arguing with Japan.

In goes a parody of a well known anime


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Pokémon anime.

In goes my sister.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Terminator

In goes jam


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes Dark Helmet

In goes a Honey Badger


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a video about a honey badger. Honey badger don't give a ****!

In goes chicken noodle soup


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes wurst and pasta. 

In goes America and Russia, da?


----------



## Evanlyn

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes... AUSTRALIA!

In goes a brain


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a criminal mastermind.

In goes an embryo in a jar.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a clone of the most powerful being in the universe.

In goes a deck of cards


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a house (literal) of cards

In goes a suitcase with something heavy inside


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a bomb.

In goes a cute baby lizard.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an awesome dragon.

In goes a sandy sandal


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an egg-white egg. I'M SO CLEVER

In goes a potato with a lightbulb stuck to it


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes 



Spoiler: Portal 2



GLaDOS as a potato.


. (I will only remove the tag if everyone playing this little game knows Portal 2. Those who DO no Portal 2 can guess.)

In goes acrylic paint


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes oil thinner

In goes a bad cartoon

(I'm well aware of Portal 2, but you might as well keep it anyway)


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

(I figured you did cause the two (Potato with a lightbulb and the spoiler) are practically the same, just one has a cynical AI, lol.)

Out comes an angry mob. (Don't ask where I got that. I don't even)

In goes Solid Snake


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes... a snake.

In goes Q.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes P. (Wait... ew.)

In goes a dangerous magical artifact


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a crystal skull. DON'T LOOK IT IN THE EYES

In goes Katawa Shoujo


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Ai Yori Aoshi!

In goes mental mind powers, powered by Steve the box!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a rocket, fired by Jane Doe the boxbot

In goes a club


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a faggot bundle of sticks. (THE CROSS OUT AND THE ENDING MEAN THE SAME THING. I hate how American slang caught on so well. *sighs*)

In goes a vanilla ice cream cone


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Vanillite.

In goes a one-way ticket to Rhode Island.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes  two-way ticket to nowhere

In goes a bullet


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes "Fails of the Weak"!

In goes the poor sod who on Halo 3 decided to Assassinate me as I was throwing a Plasma Grenade, only for him to stuck! On the HEAD!!!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Head-On commercial.

In goes Little Kuriboh's mind


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes Bagramon's artificial arm that destroys everything

In goes the zombie of my hamster Cookie.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes... a zombie... the size of a little girl... and she's sad... Wait, does it have Scarlett Pommers' voice? _Naomi?_

In goes a Solarbeam attack. _Kill it with light!_


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes yellow LASER beam.

In goes a ton of lava. (literally) _I shall help!_


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a rock slide.

In goes fresh cheese slices


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes mold slices

In goes liquid filth


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Muk.

In goes a scale.


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes some Shale!
In goes a meme.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a cliché.

In goes Spongebob Squarepants


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a pair of pants and a moldy sponge

In goes lightning


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Blightning!
In goes Unglued...


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes glue.

In goes a glowy green thingie.


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a glowy red thingy
In goes a noun


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a pronunciation.

In goes a poisonous tree frog


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes fog.
In goes a hat...


----------



## Draaklug

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a top hat.
In goes a vending machine.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a window.

In goes a tiny window that has just been pushed through the big one.


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an interlocking sequence of windows
In goes a stoplight


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a tiny stop sign

In goes a lamp


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a lamp

In goes a Chandelure


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a lamp
In goes a cow


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Miltank.

In goes waffle fries (yum)


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes fried waffles

In goes fried artichoke hearts


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a lamp
In goes a Mouse...


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

(You sure like lamps, Sypl.)
Out comes a moose.

In goes a D&D Player's Guide


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a 4e Monster Lamp Manual
In goes a Cruxtruder


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the Vanguard TCG!

In goes an attempt to join an already filled market!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes failed merchandise.

In goes fresh pickles


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a spoiled cucumber

In goes a cat


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Seacat. A reddish one, not a bluish one.

In goes a plush cuttlefish.


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a plush lamp
In goes a cube


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a tiny Borg cube.

In goes a purple scarf.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a red mattress 

In goes a turkey


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Christmas Dinner! In April! (Well they're advertising it earlier each year...)

In goes lost English traditions!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes modern values.

In goes a long list of random names


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a completely full DeathNote...

In goes Atlas Educational Films!


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a documentary on lamps. 
In goes a carbon fiber rod.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Polyphony 007! (Look them up!)

In goes my broken Gran Turismo 4 Disc! (Even though I threw it away...)


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a broken Gran Turismo 7 cartridge. Oh, those silly knock-off artists!

In goes a Polystation


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Playstation Move. Dear God.

In goes a book of Norse Mythology about Fenrir


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a book of Norse Mythology about Lamps
In goes a bunny


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Killer Bunny

In goes a waffle


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a pancake
In goes a Green Hat


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a purple scarf so long that it can be tied to a mansion in New York on one side, to a mansion in Providence on the other, and can support a thirteen-year-old girl.

In goes a trident.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a pitchfork

In goes a doughnut


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a doughbolt

In goes eighty-five mini sentries...


----------



## Flareth

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes one large turret.

In goes Neil Patrick Harris.


----------



## Dar

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a sandwhich.

In goes Fluttershy.


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a mangled ball of yellow fur.
In goes an apple.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes applesauce

In goes saus


----------



## Dar

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes tomato.
In goes Germany.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a whole lot of small pieces of stone

In goes my uncle...


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a crazy man

In goes Mad John


----------



## Dar

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Happy Joe.

In goes a pomegranate.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a cluster of monster eggs.

In goes a nightgaunt.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a nightmare

In goes a crowbar


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a die.

In goes a cueball.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

And out comes a bikini

In goes a loofah...


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a sponge

In goes sour cream


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes some caramel 

In goes Mario Party 2...


----------



## Hogia

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes pie.

In goes an Xbox controller.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a PS3

In goes a goblin shark


----------



## Hogia

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes PenguinAndFriends.

In goes a broken laptop.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a working Nokia

In goes a Commodore 64


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes sixty-three uncommon doors

In goes a monkey with a sheet of tin foil...


----------



## Hogia

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a chimp wearing a tinfoil hat.

In goes shredded carrot.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

And out comes a Ghastly Gibus

In goes a segway...

Three-hundred post extravaganza!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a motorized unicycle

In goes cleverness


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a robot

In goes a generator...


----------



## Dar

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes random numbers.

In goes Magikarp.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Shiny Milotic! (Now how do you suppose that happened?)

In goes long reloading times!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes many, many failures.

In goes a green leaf


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a brown leaf.

In goes cherry jam.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a giant wheel of cheese.
In goes a flying pig...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out come 3 wise men descending to earth on a cloud!

In goes implausibilities!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes flying monkeys

In goes bacon


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Goku's double baconwitch!

In goes DragonBall Z Kinect! (continues laughing for, like, 17 hours at the idiotic announcer's stupid pronunciation of Saiyan!)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a bunch of empty soup cans.

In goes a bucket of concrete...


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an empty bucket.

In goes a creeped out Karkat.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Silent Hill HD Collection, which Kira jus stole...

In goes the inevitable misunderstanding from people thinking I jus made a DeathNote reference!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes someone confused about a Star Trek reference

In goes canned cans


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes potion jars in paint cans in buckets.

In goes Gamzee's entire supply of violet potion.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes purple ooze

In goes a muffin


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes returning from Gregg's!

In go sausage rolls!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes literal pigs in blankets

In goes plasma


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes glowy green stuff.

In goes discarded GCat fur.


----------



## Hogia

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a dead fox.

In goes insanity.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a heap of "G"s.

In goes a green skull.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a crystal skull

In goes a bootleg country


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a fake city.

In goes Gamzee's entire supply of purple potion. As in bluish purple.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a whole lot of alcohol-free wine

In goes solid paint


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a purple paint can.

In goes a pile of Skyhorse scales.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a heart and a feather

In goes fanfiction.net...


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes blood

In goes fake teeth


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a green lipstick.

In goes an anglerfish antenna.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a worm on a hook

In goes a hat


----------



## savol456

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a picture of an English gentlemen.

In goes a burnt piece of toast.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a flaming toaster


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Ehh... You put in nothing, so out comes... a ghost Aradia that is blue.

In goes a Cofagrigus that has the Overcoat ability and is slightly greenish for no apparent reason.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes professionally made Pokémon teams! (One of which I've seen recently, and man is it evil!)

In goes a Snorlax with Rest, Hyper Beam, Earthquake and Sleep Talk!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Vigoroth knowing nothing but Snore

In goes a copy of Doom


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a copy of Hippy Magazine UK, as published in Sheffield, S.Yorks!

In goes Zombie Village People...


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a zombie Nidoran.

In goes a moon toad.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a lunar frog!

In goes Forums I'm going to wind up joining! Honestly, I can see me being a member of a hundred Forums before I'm much older...


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes recursion

In goes recursion


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the 100th Forum I've jus joined!!! *Head desk/Facepalm*

In goes Seel named after characters in that Avengers film!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Lanturn named after a certain Homestuck character.

In goes fish blood.


----------



## Mr. Brightside

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes... a Magikarp...?

In goes a can of yams


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an orange paint can.
(Bright yellowish orange? Oh, it's just a paint can.)

In goes a whale.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a dolphin

In goes a Flygon named Pancakes


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Salamence named Waffles.

In goes a 1864 Springfield rifle.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a 303 Bolt-Action Rifle; which I'm fully capable of using FOR REAL!

In goes the sniper mods I made to the XM16E1 from Metal Gear Solid 3! Yes, the camouflaged on!


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes some random handgun!

In goes an episode of Supernatural~!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes glowy stuff!

(Think about it!)

In goes Krazoa's annoyance that I beat her to the glowy!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Mercury's frustration

In goes a bowl of cheese


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Romano (think about it)

In goes Mjolnir (Thor's hammer for the un-educated)


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes lightning.

In goes a tree branch.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a small piece of paper

In goes a pie


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a paper saying "nom".

In goes a lantern.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes oil

In goes a box


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a mouse that quickly scampers away.

In goes a bag of organic, multigrain Pokemon-shaped cookies.


----------



## yiran

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a box of crumbles and a note saying "that was delicious"

In goes sandvich


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Bonk!

In goes a paint can


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a paint box

In goes a Meowth


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a giant Pikachu

In goes a bad commercial


----------



## Mr. Brightside

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes the Sham-Wow guy

in goes a bottle of Gatorade


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a very angry feraligatr holding a piece of plastic.

In goes a Meganium.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a girl named Margareth.

In goes a pile of Lanturn teeth.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes my Shiny Chinchou from Crystal!

In goes training against Mewtwo!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a very powerful Spiritomb.

In goes a cute scaly lizard.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Krazoa saying "I like that Dragon!"!

In goes need for ideas to cheer someone up!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Hope

In goes a flower


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a leaf.

In goes a big dog.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Bec.

In goes a kitten with glowy green powers.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a big cat with glowy green powers.

In go some potatoes.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes one potato with a computer in it.

In goes Vedek Winn's hat that is shaped like the Sydney Opera House.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a hat with the British flag on it

In goes a pair of bivalves


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Thomas Olney.

In go Vriska's dice.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Setzer's dice!

In goes dodgey refereeing!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a flooded basement

In goes a bucket


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Karkat who apparently fainted from creep-out.

In goes Faygo.


----------



## Norm

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes old fatguts. 

In goes my copy of FFXIII


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Sega Saturn

In goes a Commodore 64


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Mindfang in a future Data's stolen uniform.

In goes a seashell.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a pearl.

In goes a dog toy.


----------



## savol456

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a rabid pangolin.

In goes a bear skull.


----------



## Norm

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a deformed bear.

In goes a violin.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a viola.

In goes a printer.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an empty ink cartridge

In goes a painted football


----------



## Norm

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes  a pig with paint on it.

In goes a troll.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the same troll in God Tier form.

In goes a silly-looking fluffball with huge eyes.


----------



## Norm

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Kuroboh.

In goes a nyan cat.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Tac Nayn

In goes a blue waffle


----------



## Norm

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a can of blue paint, stating it is of the waffle flavor.

In goes another vending machine.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a massive pile of coins

In goes a cheese wheel


----------



## Norm

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a fat mouse.

In goes a Blissey.


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

out comes an egg

in goes a life


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an evil fish girl who stole it.

In goes a white Magnum.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a black Magnum.

In goes some lemonade


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a black Magnum.

In goes some lemonade


----------



## Norm

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes blue tea.

In goes a Dragon Sniper


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a lizard holding a Magnum

In goes a cheese wheel


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Dutchman missing a penalty!

In goes an Englishman scoring a penalty!


----------



## Norm

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out come angry fans.

In goes LeBron's ring.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Gollum's ring

In goes a boot


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Well, I would say a glowy purple Ugg boot came out, but Krazoa ran off with it...

Anywho...

In goes missing footwear...


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes some bee.

In goes one of the obviously female antagonists from Finding Nemo. _One who is not a redhair!_


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a flying fish

In goes butterfly wings


----------



## Norm

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an angry Butterfree.

In goes your mom


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes my mam! (I'm Yorkshire!)

In goes a dog who won't stop f'ing barking!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a dog obsessed with tree bark.

In goes a cyan Masquerain that knows Glare.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a cyan-colored Bad Egg

In goes The Void


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a swarm of nightgaunts.

In go Darkleer's glasses.


----------



## Norm

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out come my glasses.

In goes the Marquee of Doom.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes astringofwordssolongmanyhavetriedtoreaditallandonlyaselectfewhavesucceeded

In goes a doorknob


----------



## Norm

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a door.

In goes my primary physician.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a bottle of rum

In goes a sock


----------



## Norm

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the corresponding shoe.

In goes Sephiroth.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Kefka muttering something about hating badly pixelated, poorly rendered momma's boys...

In goes the PSP version of Final Fantasy!


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a poor console port

In goes a hedgehog


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

(And the GBA version was better?)

Out comes a supersonic blue hedgehog and a kindly scientist!

In goes the kindly scientist along with an egg!

(Let's see if the next poster gets the reference!)


----------



## savol456

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Prof. Oak

In goes a piece of bread.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes bread;
In goes a yawning rabbit
=P


----------



## Norm

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the Sephiroth holding a dead rabbit who got stuck for a long time because he used Supernova, and during the animation someone stuffed him in a vending machine, so he got hungry and  killed the rabbit.

In goes the rabbit corpse.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes one of Krazoa's Xavierns, grinning in its usual cute but creepy way...

In goes a wish for a European release of Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's Tag Force 6! Hell, even an American one will do, the PSP IS Region free after all!


----------



## savol456

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a deck of Magic: The Gathering cards

In goes an ultraball


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out pops a Red-Eyes Black Dragon!

*Chases to ensure I beat Norm to it!!!*

*3 hours later*

In goes jumpy Iron Maiden tracks!


----------



## savol456

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an old fashioned music box.

In goes Norm.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

He's jus run off with one of my Red-Eyes Black Dragon cards!!!

In goes card theft!


----------



## savol456

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes grand theft auto vice city

In goes a God Particle (yay. Physics.)


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a gamma particle

In goes a snake


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a reptile
In goes Spam
=P


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a chatbox.

IN GOES
A
BOOK


----------



## savol456

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the Elements Of Harmony

In goes a bottle of Grey Goose.


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a gray goose.

IN GOES an EVIL GENIUS.


----------



## savol456

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a brain.

In goes a Russian boar.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a javelina

In goes a piece of mahogany


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes some Oak
In goes a Windows CE Laptop of rubbish-ness
=P


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a pile of melted plastic and wires that looks like spaghetti with sauce.

In goes a mysterious small bug that crawls over people's faces at night and makes them think of much worse bug scenarios.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Krazoa's bizarre dreams!

In goes a rat and a ferret meeting each other!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes one of those stuffing-less dog toys.

In goes Joey Wheeler.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Jono and Jono2nd from Yu-Gi-Oh! Forbidden Memories!

In goes the PC version of Final Fantasy VI!


----------



## Norm

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*Out comes Terra Branford*

*In goes my stolen Red-Eyes*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Terezi and arrests you.

In goes uu's gun.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes A11's gun

In goes a frying pot


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Brock's trusty drying pan

in goes an ongiri


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a donut.

In goes a bucket of violet potion.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a phial of Revitalising Potion (Skyward Sword referance, yay!)
In goes a WiiMotion Plus add-on
=P


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a PS Move

In goes a magazine


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a terribly gossipy newspaper
In goes whoever inveted Windows CE (they suck) =P


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a bloody knife.

In goes a fish


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a happy cat.

In goes weird black soup.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a fuzzy meatball

In goes Mama Luigi


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an Italian mother with a male name
In goes the new champion of Unova! (A.K.A Me, but I don't mind sharng the spot, we can have double battles!)


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Lance, the other champion who gets defeated by Lapras.

In goes a green alien in striped pyjamas.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a blue alien wearing a spotted tuxedo.

In goes a pebble.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes chemical analysis.

In goes glowy string that changes between fifteen different colors.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a YouTube video of Krazoa and... You know what? You can probably guess the rest!

In goes my invitation to a party full of Nekoes... Yes, I've been invited to a Neko's birthday party, and she's not the only one there who's apparently Neko...


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a diamond symbol made of more small diamond shapes that are glowy purple and shiny black.

In goes a very special ship, similar to the biggest ship ever made in Leonis Shipyards...


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes half of the Titanic. Whoops.

In goes some ice


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a BLIZZARD!! YES!!!!
In goes chocolate! =P


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes cake!!!

In goes Inuzuka's crush on Krazoa!

(You clearly don't know Krazoa and PhaRaoH very well there, do you, Sv?)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a possible anime/mafia version of my life (help me out here)
In goes a cup of Starbucks! =P


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes American commercialism!

In goes English Trade Unionship!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Time Lord dressed like a Ferengi but also with a fifteen-color striped scarf.

In goes a broken arrow horn.

(So Inuzuka is in love with Krazoa?)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a so-called Viking Helmet
In goes depression


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes hope! Cuz the vending machine is magical! Although, I think we'd already established that, like, a million times now...

In goes the ferret's new coat! That's coat as in what humans wear, by the by!

(Well, I thought I was imagining it, but then I asked his sister, PhaRaoH, if was jus me, and she pretty much assured me I wasn't going crazy!)


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comesa miniature version of the Cairo Overcoat.

In goes a broken robot.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes that one robot from Final Fantasy I!

In goes the platforms me and PhaRaoH are jus making for the rats...


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the cage the rats are usually contained in

In goes Christian's lab coat


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a white gown
In goes a Magikarp! =P


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Milotic

In goes a Dragon Fang


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

*Laughs evilly* Out comes Clair!!!

In goes a Dragon Duelist! *Legs it before PhaRaoH sets Sam on me again*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes me when I was 5



			
				Me said:
			
		

> I summon Blue-Eyes WHITE DRAGORN! IN YOUR FACE!


In goes a broken neck


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a little skull symbol.

In goes a Mudkip fin.


----------



## Karousever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a shark with Mudkip's face.

In goes the next poster.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes me!

In goes a bucket of blood RED PAINT


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a facepalming imperial drone.

In goes a pile of Sandshrew scales.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a pile of Sandslash... scales? (those thingies on its back)

In goes a violin


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a cello
In goes 



Spoiler: PMD2



Marill and Azurill


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Is that really a spoiler...?
Out comes the two Apples that the Kecleon bros gave them

In goes a Cyndaquil


----------



## Karousever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes my love for all Cyndaquil

In goes my desire to not evolve them


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an angry Quilava

In goes a flygon


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an Earthquake and a Dragon Pulse
In goes a spoiler
(Penquin, I consider them spoilers. They're plot important NPCs, I think)


----------



## Karousever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out come dedicated fans who dislike spoilers and now, LuckyLapras as well.

In goes $1.25


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Lemonade. No, wait, two Lemonades.

In goes a furret.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a brown and beige striped scarf.

In goes some Reuniclus slime.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes pudding mix advertising itself as "Celebi approved!"
(because when it first came out, I thought Reuniclus was celebi in pudding)

In goes a pidgey


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Pidgeotto
In goes a Pidgeot


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Blue (the person)

In goes green paint


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Pokemon Green
In goes an =P


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a :P

In goes a copy of Pokemon Sapphire


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes 



Spoiler: Marquee of Doom



Butterfree's Sapphire Box


In goes a Charizard


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Charmander
In goes an Angry BirdPidgey


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Spearow.

In goes a green skull.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes an explosion of green poofy smoke

In goes the Marquee of Doom


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a personality quiz result that belongs to Butterfree and says that she should be the empress of the multiverse.

In goes a Fork that knows Knif.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Knife that knows Fork
In goes a Power Band (From PMD. And Butterfree _should_ be the empress of the multiverse)


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Special Band.

In goes a Calm Mightyena named Rascal.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

((WHY IN THE BLARGING PETUNIAS HAVEN'T I GOTTEN EMAILS ABOUT THIS THREAD))

Out comes an egg. What lays inside?

In goes confetti


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a bidoof wearing a party hat.

In goes an aipom


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a monkey
In goes a shiny Arceus


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a space anomaly with tentacles.

In goes some teddy bear stuffing.


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes cream cheese

In goes a pillow


----------



## Karousever

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a sleeping person.

In goes the same sleeping person because I don't know what to do with a sleeping person.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a sleeping cat.

In goes a koala.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a sloth and a panda.

In goes scuba gear.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes me after being shoved into the vending machine while asleep wearing the scuba gear cuz...

In goes my response to all things Gundam: "Do I care?"!


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes someone else's response to your response: "Do you care?!"

In goes a sleepy wallaby


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes what I think is an Australian animal

In goes Freecell, a game which I suck at. 'Nuff said


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Costlycell, a game which does not exist. :P

In goes a cat


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Q (only one in existance and I own her)
In goes Platinum


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Giratina.

In goes John De Lancie.

(What do you mean there is only one Q and they're female?)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Adam Levine (I have never heard of him or the guy sv said)
In goes Team Plasma

(The Q is very cat-like. In fact, more kitten than anything. She appears like a normal kitten at first but live with her for a month and you'll find she is very different)


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Team LCD.

In goes a Reaper Cloth.

(So your kitten is a Q in disguise. Interesting.)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a Dusknoir
In goes noir
(Yes sv. My kitten is actually a Q. We decided to name her Cu)


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Bec Noir.

In goes a radioactive steak.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a radioactive cow.

In goes 300 Pokedollars.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes moneh!
In goes a lapotop. =D


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a potato.

In goes a glass slakoth


----------



## savol456

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a concrete wailord.

In goes an axe.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a chopped log.

In goes a hotel


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Devimon.

In goes a black gear.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a white gear.

In goes the Award of Extreme Patience


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes another Marquee. It promises death.

In goes a pancake


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

[whoo, post 1000!]
Out comes my breakfast this morning.

In goes a tricycle.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

(1001. Beat that. A palindrome)
Out comes a quadbike
In goes yet another pancake, because pancakes are awesome


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a seriously weird Green Lantern/Green Arrow fanfic that I once read.

In goes a snake.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Solid Snake!

In goes my idea for some series based Yu-Gi-Oh! Tournaments that have actually been pretty well recieved!


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes something I don't know about

In goes a signature


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes a random tag
In goes Windows CE


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes Windows

In goes a riddle


----------



## godzilla898

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes the Riddler

In goes some gold


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Vending Machine Game II*

Out comes some silver.

In goes a Pokewalker


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Pikachu on an insanely high level.

In goes a shard of one of Origin Giratina's tail spikes.


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes a grainy video of a Scientist inserting the shard into a fossil reviver machine and getting an Altered Giratina.

In goes mewtwo's brain.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes Mew's brain

In goes awesomeness in disguise. (I wanna see what people come up for this one)


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes stupendousness in a cloak. (=P)

In goes a Porygon


----------



## sv_01

Out comes mashed binary code.

In go falling green symbols.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes Dancing Stage, or any Dancing game
In goes Magikarp


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes Gyarados

In goes an interrobang


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes that upside-down "?"!

In goes wonder at why the Animé and Manga are called "Bleach"!


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes a can of bleach. =P

In goes a mobile phone that cannot receive phone calls! [joy]


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes the contents of my left pocket
In goes the contents of my right pocket


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes your right pocket.

In goes a pillow


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes Fluff
In goes marshmellows


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes a white fluffy chewy thing that tastes good

In goes your Safari Zone area, Cyberspace


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes a rare Shiny Pokémon! (Cuz I'm in a good mood!)

In goes searching for Treasures on Tomb Raider: Underworld!


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes something I've never heard of :/

In goes a drgaon (not a dragon, a _drgaon_)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a dragon (not a drgaon, a dragon)
In goes this thread


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a portal fractal.

In goes a guy whose head exploded.


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes a gal whose head had exploded.

In goes a robot


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes Marvin the Manically depressed robot!

In goes Robbie the Robot! (Jus cuz)


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Dalek.

In goes a disembodied phone from a blue police public call box.


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes a perfectly intact phone.
In goes a "brb"


----------



## sv_01

Out comes the TARDIS... Doctor comes out, says: "By the way, this is a time machine", goes back in, disappears, reappears and proceeds to save the day.

In goes an inspiring speech about hope.


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes a hopeful speech about inspiration.

In goes a vending machine


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes this thread
In goes dragons (not drgaons, _dragons_)


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Terezi.

In goes a blue arrow with cherry topping... Ehh, the "=>" thingie with the topping _made of actual cherries_.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a geometry-flavoured cake
In goes GlitchxCity and HappyDragonite/RustyDoodles


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes music to my . .- .-. ...

In goes a cupcake drgaon (not a dragon, a drgaon)


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Roxy dressed as Pinkie Pie and posing with a scalemate.

In goes a firefly in amber.


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes Aerodactyl.

In goes an ASB battle


----------



## hyphen

Out comes a WINNNER

In goes a toothpick


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes a fully baked cake

In goes a vending machine game


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes memories of previous insane posts!

In goes dogs barking for no sodding reason!


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes my surprise at meeting dogs barking for NO SODDING REASON

In goes some PET


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes my continued wonder at that mark on plastic containers filled with pop!

In goes my blatent Britishness...


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes a Union Jack (I thought it was spelled blatant, do Brits spell it blatent?)

In goes a book


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes Artemis Fowl
In goes a Tepig


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes a rabid Emboar

In goes a bat


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

(I've always spelt it like that, though I rarely type it anyway, but hey, it's my birthday, don't complain!)

Out comes a new way to tease the ever loving crap out of a certain werewolf O.C....

In goes the "Star Wars: Rogue Squadron" series! (Cuz of the demo Inu's playing)


----------



## Keldeo

(Happy Birthday, then!)
Out comes a demo.

In goes a Happy Birthday


----------



## sv_01

Out comes that Kanaya-style birthday message I got.

In goes Dualscar's journal with a big hole in it.


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes a perfectly intact notebook.


In goes a pair of red scissors


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Luka the Tailor Lady.

(You listened to that song?)

In goes a red kimono.


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes a blue kimono,

in goes a green kimono.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a green sash.

In goes a yellow hairpin.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

(Your birthday recently, I take it!)

Out comes confronting Blair on Tag Force!

In goes crossdressing female characters! (Which somehow aren't frowned upon as much as male crossdressing characters... EXPLAIN!!!)


----------



## sv_01

(Not that recently, just last time it was my birthday.)

Out comes Jessie dressed as a sumo guy.

(There are no specifically male clothes. Of course a guy in a dress looks creepier than a woman in a suit.)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes Animé Traps! (Purely based on the topic...)

In goes annoying music!


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes Friday!

In goes !


----------



## hyphen

Out comes ?!

in goes a glitch.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes 44HY (You all thought I was gonna put M weren't you. Heh)
In goes confusion


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Spinda.

In goes the Fang of Mind.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a Razor Fang
In goes GlitchxCity


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes Glitch City.

In goes the Shiny Invisible Bulbasaur.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes the Invisible Prince.

In goes a broken bow.


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes a shattered arrow.

In goes a guitar.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a dark blue Feraligatr with a guitar.

In goes a guy named Mike.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Out comes a dvd collection of all HIMYM episodes

In goes a hollow mask.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a Yamask
In goes YouTube


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes TubeYou

In goes a bag of potatoues


----------



## sv_01

Out come some evil computer batteries.

In go the mother grub's mandibles.


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes a mandibuzz

In goes my Japanese textbook


----------



## Amala

Out comes a robot.

Insert angry cat.


----------



## Frostagin

Out comes happy cat.

In goes a creeper.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a creeped out miner.

In goes a diamond shovel.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a shovel with no diamonds
In goes a maths set


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes Trigonometry

In goes my frustration at not being able to adequately scroll down on my Mac.


----------



## Frostagin

Out comes a BRAND NEW PC

In goes my frustration at not being able to watch the new Doctor Who episode tonight because of a distinct lack of cable.


----------



## hyphen

Out comes spoilers from the Internet.

In goes a pair of shoes that look like rabbits.


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes some Pikachu slippers

In goes a DeSmuMe with Explorers of Sky loaded and ready to play


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a notebook with a Star Trek episode ready to play.

In goes a Homestuck update that doesn't work in IE.


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes an IEfail.

In goes a Squirtle in Blue named DRGAON


----------



## Amala

Out comes a Blastoise named TURTLETURTLEFISH.

In goes a hobo eating spinach.


----------



## Keldeo

[...that doesn't fit]

Out comes a boho eating achspin.

In goes a meep


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Casey.

In goes an Asian hair needle.


----------



## godzilla898

Out comes a rhino horn

In goes a whale


----------



## Wargle

Out comes the Moon.

In goes a dollar


----------



## hyphen

Out comes 100 pennies.

In goes love.


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes a Luvdisc.

In goes an overused, redundant, hyperbolic, metaphorical cliche.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes spilled milk

In goes a fat lady singing


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Janeway.

In goes her hair.


----------



## eevee_em

*Out comes a wig*

*In goes Oreo cookies*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes YOLO

(I'm pretty sure we know what that means)

In goes sports stacking cups


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes a house of cards!

In goes the Metal Gear Solid HD Collection!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes Metal Gear Solid 3D
In goes Snake


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes a cardboard tank!

In goes Metal Gear ZEKE!


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes Z
In goes Y


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a word that shouldn't exist
In goes a Goldeen


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes the only Pokémon other than Seaking who learns Waterfall naturally!

In goes my desire for Bubblebeam to be made a TM again...


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes my desire for Stealth Rocks to become a TM again
In goes heat


----------



## sv_01

Out comes fire.

In goes someone's severed head.


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes an eek

In goes a book


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes some paper and words.

In goes an Unfezant


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes some gender differences

In goes a gif


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a video.

In goes a dinosaur bone.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a dinosaur (You'll understand if you know what Dinosaur King is)
In goes a WLAN network


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes a WEP encryption key

In go 250 Pokedollars


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes 250 Poke (Poke and Pokedollars are different things btw)
In goes a Big Root


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Tangela that knows Absorb, Mega Drain, Giga Drain and Leech Life.

In goes a Rotom.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a: Washing machine; Oven; Lawnmower; Fan and Refridgerator
In goes an Emolga that pushed an Audino out of shaking grass


----------



## Scootaloo

Out comes the Audino that was pushed by the Emolga
In goes a Poke doll (clefairy)


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Bill's Kabuto costume.

In goes an Abra.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a pun on magic
In goes an earthquake (Don't worry, it didn't even hit 1 on the richter scale)


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes the majority of history class yesterday

In goes a pichu


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a generic electric mouse in it's lowest form

In goes a generic electric cat in it's lowest form (Let's see what people get for this)


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes a Shinx. (hey shinx is a lion cub and lions are cats right)

In goes a Fire-type.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

(That was actually what I was looking for. =P)

Out comes a Dragon-Type

In goes Stark Mountain


----------



## sv_01

Out comes an insane amount of lava.

In goes Heatran.


----------



## Keldeo

out  comes a ranheat

in goes an electric wolf pup


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a blue wolf with a spiky mane that can summon lightning.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes a time paradox from your lack of putting anything in!

In goes the Big Shell! (from Metal Gear Solid 2)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a box (from SSBB)

In goes Hatsune Miku (I feel a little bad about doing that but, oh well. =3)


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer

Out comes Gumi

In goes a random Zigzaggoon


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes a random spelling error

In goes a box


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a cuboid

In goes one of the monks in Dragon's Den (HGSS, not the show. Pfft)


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes that one Dratini that was really awesome but whose nature sucked

In goes a banner


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes an excuse for me to have something Miku related in my sig

In goes my ever so awesome team of pwnage


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a fire-maned gryphon with excellent hearing.

In goes a spoon.


----------



## eevee_em

*Out comes a spoon*

*Inserts ice cream*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes my dreams
In goes Gangnam Style


----------



## kyeugh

Out comes Korean lawsuit,
in goes good intentions.


----------



## sv_01

Out come the stairs to Hell.

In goes an inactive portal to the Great Abyss.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a blocked off San Andreas Fault
In goes Skypephobia


----------



## kyeugh

Out goes a camera-free life.  No memories :*(

In goes some dust and gum I scraped of my shoe.


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes ew

In goes we


----------



## sv_01

Out come the Borg.

In goes a bloody piece of Borg hand exoskeleton.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a ... *shiver*
In goes a ... *hic*


----------



## Aletheia

Out comes a cup.

In goes a drink almost but not entirely unlike tea.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes coffee
In goes a ninja


----------



## Keldeo

In goes a box

Out comes a shuriken

(read carefully.)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes that radio conversation we all loved from MGS3!

In goes the most annoying gun on Borderlands 2!

(It's an SMG that makes you run slowly and when you fire it, it sounds like a bunch of Halo Grunts shouting "BANG" and "RATAT", along with "RELOADING" and "SWITCHING WEAPONS"! No, really!)


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a deudly assault rifle.

In goes a cane.


----------



## Frostagin

Out goes an umbrella.

In goes the NSFW picture i drew a while ago


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes... something
In goes "ashita"
(I have the Romaji lyrics for The Secret Garden (Miku, yes) in front of me. Don't judge me.)


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes atihsa

In goes hiragana


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes Katakani!

In goes a dinosaur balancing atop a ball!


----------



## CharizardHammer

Out comes a seal balancing a yoshi egg.

In goes a yoshi omelette and a seal steak.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes an angry mother Yoshi.

In goes a Lanturn fin.


----------



## CharizardHammer

Out comes a lightbulb.

In goes the sound of rumble.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes me being scared
In goes Red's Light Ball


----------



## sv_01

Out comes LIGHHIT (Vietnamese for Thunderpunch).

In goes delicious blackcurrant bubblegum.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes saliva
In goes a typo (-_-)


----------



## Harvest Ty

Out comes a Grammar Nazi.

In goes a Lollypop


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes my childhood
In goes Mt. Silver


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a pile of dead Rock-types.

In goes Hussiebot's head with eyes flashing in fifteen colors.


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes Hussiebot's head flashing in one color.

In goes Professor Oak saying "Meeting you is something l will cherish all my life long."


----------



## CharizardHammer

Out comes Professor Oak asking " What is my grandson's name?"

In goes an acorn.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes bacon
In goes an accidental reset


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes my computer's incapability to find a wireless network...

In goes the new Xbox Dashboard!


----------



## CharizardHammer

Out comes a board full of dashes and copies of the letter X.

In goes Cpt. Rex.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a clone of _him_.

In goes a cute sleeping Shinx.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes the sleeping form of Swablu from Mystery Dungeon!

In goes a full box of Charmanders!


----------



## CharizardHammer

Out comes an army of charizards.

In goes 100 times overheat attack. (each from other charizard)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes my Flare Shield Jutsu!

In goes Inuzuka's new nickname, curtesy of my dad at yesterday's Rememberance Sunday, of Dar'tagnian! (I think that's the right spelling...)


----------



## Kyntelle

Out comes whatever it was called before its new nickname.

In goes a stapler.


----------



## CharizardHammer

Out comes the stapled one.

In goes a Horse.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Horuss.

In goes Lil' Cal.


----------



## Kyntelle

Out comes a Smuppet.

In goes a Ditto.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a cup of goo with shapeshifting powers.

In goes an all-knowing cue ball.


----------



## Kyntelle

Out comes an omnipotent dog.

In goes a quarter.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes a 10p piece! (Which I think is more, actually...)

In goes a ferret who has nicked your coat to sleep in cuz it's nice and cozy and warm!


----------



## Kyntelle

Out comes a Furret!

In goes your signature.


----------



## Keldeo

[read carefully.]

In goes a Charizard.

Out comes your nonexistent signature.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes an unprototyped sprite.

In goes the Ring of Orbs Zerofold.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes a paradox!

In goes the day I'll be spending with a friend tomorrow to mark a certain anniversary...


----------



## CharizardHammer

Out comes the friend of yours.

In goes G-cat.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes meow code.

In goes t1ck t0ck 8r8k H34DS honk HONK code.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes that mythical cheat for Tomb Raider that everyone knows about, but still people fall for, not realising IT DOES NOT EXIST! You know the one!

In goes lack of background choices for your Emblem on Halo 4...

(Plus the fact we can't use our old Halo: Reach emblem...)


----------



## CharizardHammer

Out comes black background.

In goes Ash's Pikachu.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes Red's/My Pikachu
(They have the same sets)
In goes a shiny Haxorus


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Giratina.

In goes a pair of Tinkerbull mandibles.


----------



## CharizardHammer

Out comes Tavroses lance.

In go Equiuses glasses.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a shiny black seashell.

In goes a red and green spiral lollipop.


----------



## Kyntelle

Out comes Lord English. (spirals -> cherubs -> Caliborn -> LE)

In goes the fact that most of the people here seem to know what MSPA is.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes the fact that some of us don't know what MSPA is
In goes 7.49 GB of data


----------



## CharizardHammer

Out come 947 GB of data.

In goes the* " Fear no Anvil"* hammer.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes an equally big and awesome sword with wind powers.

In goes a silver leaf.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a Shiny Leaf
In goes a battery


----------



## CharizardHammer

Out comes a light saber.

In goes a spacesuit.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes that guy who broke the sound barrier by jumping from space
In goes Epicness


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes Ness the Epic

In goes an airplane traveling at Mach 3 which nearly breaks the invincible vending machine.


----------



## CharizardHammer

Out comes the airplane at Mach 6.

In goes a rocket.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Bug Catcher.

In goes a fork.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a knife
In goes a complete lack of common sense


----------



## sv_01

Out comes insanity.

In goes yellow and white string with some bluish purple alien blood on it.


----------



## kyeugh

Out comes a guppy from Insaniquarium (woop woop)

In goes the tears of Lucipher


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes a smile

In goes a nag a ram.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a mad ram.

In goes a dark red crowbar.


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes a pink ravenbar.

In goes a vending machine.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*In a Jack Sparrow voice* Out comes chocolate bars and wishes for everybody!

*stops Jack Sparrow voice* In goes chocolate bars and wishes for everybody!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes everybody's childhoods
In goes time


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes the Field Spell Clock Tower Prison! (Yeah, I love my Destiny Hero cards!)

In goes my want for a D-Counter card! (It's the ONLY Destiny Hero card I don't have...)


----------



## CharizardHammer

Out comes the D-Counter card.

In goes its monochrome copy.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes Zekrom, Reshiram and a 7 of clubs
In goes a Cumulus Rex


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes Badassaurus Rex!

(I love Borderlands 2!)

In goes Inu's bad aim on any video game where weapons are involved!

(Seriously! It's embarassing!)


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a runaway bullet from _a simple 2D platformer where stuff is not supposed to miss_.

In goes a green frog with a red snake wrapped around it.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes Guilty Gear X for, no joke, the PlayStation!

In goes PSOne classics that looked so much better on the Dreamcast, it's untrue...


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes some game my brother once fangirled about that I forgot the name of (he called it "the ****")
In goes an epic technological fail


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

(Your brother "fangirled"?)

Out comes Windows 7!

In goes Google's bid for world domination!

(Or should that Tesco's? Wait! Was it Sainsbury's?)


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Facebook's successful world domination.

In goes a small gold clock.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a big silver clock
In goes a blue screen
(Yeah, I guess...)


----------



## DragonHeart

*out comes Legolas*
*in goes Arragorn*
"hahaha MINE!!!!!!" *grabs elf's hand and runs away at full speed*


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Equius.

^w^

In goes a cyborgified plush frankenbunny.


----------



## CharizardHammer

Out comes John Egbert.

In goes his newest wallpaper.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes hills
In goes a Frizzle


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a big pile of feathers.

In goes a mouse.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a Pikachu
In goes a Stenchurion


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Garbodor and a green skull.

In goes a green skull.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes the Halo Oddball!

In goes my wish that after my funeral (when I die, obviously) for the Knights of the Blue Flame/Animé Clan to go off and have the biggest, most epic Oddball Marathon IN HISTORY!!!


----------



## CharizardHammer

Out comes your wish come true.

In goes a map of Kanto.


----------



## DragonHeart

out comes Spinosoraus
in goes a doughnut


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a doughbolt.

In goes Lil' Cal, except with green cheeks.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Out goes hot reddish brown slush and a purity seal that states "Xenos obliterated. Thank you and may the Emperor be with you".

In goes a bottle of ketchup.


----------



## DragonHeart

out comes a tomato
in goes a turkey


----------



## CharizardHammer

Out comes a hen.

In goes a fish.


----------



## DragonHeart

out comes a cow
in goes a puma


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a seismograph.

In goes a shiny female Bagon.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes ashiny female Salamence
In goes Christmas


----------



## DragonHeart

out comes a tree
in goes a zebra


----------



## CharizardHammer

Out comes a Zebstrika.
In goes Rapidash.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a pony
In goes an empty void


----------



## sv_01

Out come Darkleer's shades.

In go Equius's shades.


----------



## DragonHeart

out comes a dragon
in goes a pie


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes pizza
In goes the Condensed Goodbye Song


----------



## Mewmic

Out comes a stick.

In goes a wine glass.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a pint glass
In goes Project DIVA f


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Project DIVA m.

In goesa firefly.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes a Volbeat and an Illumise XD

I will insert a hair ribbon...
:)


----------



## Spoon

Out comes angel hair spaghetti!

In goes some delicious Mentos...!


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out come's The Ginger Bread Man. Yes, The Ginger Bread Man. :U Man man man.

*insert's shreak toy*


----------



## Pikakirby

Out comes Santa Claus (XD)

In goes myself XD


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes NAMINE :D


In goes...me XD


----------



## Spoon

Out comes magic....?

In goes a pair of mismatched socks....!


----------



## Spoon

Out comes some mildly saucy Riku pictures!

 Inserts delicious breakfast foodstuffs....!


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes an apple :) Stay healthy^^

*insert's pretty flowers~*
<3


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a bouquet of nettles.

In goes a cute little green froggie.
^w^


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes The Frog Prince XD

I insert a Pichu dollie :)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a Raichu in my current SoulSilver run named "kz"
In goes my Slugma (from said SoulSilver run) named "ryo"


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out it comes as a Magcargo :U Sorry XD;

*insert's birthday present for my brother^^*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a microphone from the good ol' days of 2005
In goes the good ol' days of 2005


----------



## LadyJirachu

*out comes sonic the hedgehog....since i kind of rather liked him that year .-.;*
*insert's Poke Lord's Prayer (see the dream thread)(:y)*


----------



## sv_01

Out comes the Team Rocket motto as said by Vriska, Eridan and Gamzee.

In goes a bucket of bubbles.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes one of those little tubs I used to like with the little hoop so you could make bubbles with!

(And who the hell likes Nintendo Sonic? Nintendo have killed his franchise! I suppose it WAS Sega's fault for giving us the Dreamcast when they did...)

In goes my last Lv 80-odd Platinum Team!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes my Platinum team in which I epically sweeped Volkner and Flint
In goes a Drilbur


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes Penfold from Dangermouse!

(Cuz I was watching "30 Years Of CiTV" and they're doing a retro special from 3/1/2013 (3rd January)!)

In goes a typically tough Super Boss from Final Fantasy!


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out come's A Giant Heartless. Muwahaha~

*insert's oblivion keyblade*
>P


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Darkrai.

In goes a very green and very sweet lime.
^u^


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes Cthulhu :U

*insert's a Shoggoth somehow? XD;*


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Raremon.

In goes one of Shub Niggurath's babies.


----------



## Pikakirby

Out comes a Pidgey.

In goes an ice cube.


----------



## Scootaloo

Out comes a stream of water.

In goes a pencil.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes the complete works of me! All 17 pages...

In goes the first 5 Gen. 6 Pokémon to be revealed! Including that MUCH BETTER looking Fire-Type Starter!


----------



## Scootaloo

Out comes a fan eagerly awaiting Gen VI.

In goes scissors.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Scizor.

In goes a green lipstick.


----------



## eevee_em

*Out comes green nail polish*

*In goes a hairbrush*


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes a plastic pony xDDDD

*re-insert's the plastic pony*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a "not suitable for children under 3" label
In goes carbon dioxide


----------



## sv_01

Out comes oxygen.

In goes a rotten pumpkin.


----------



## Scootaloo

Out comes rotten pumpkin pie.

In goes a flower.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out come's my primroses^^

In goes my dress that I bought that was too small for me lol (be nice about it, k?)(X3; )


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a dress clearly designed for a 5-year-old.

In goes a kitten with swirls on its face.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes a Nekogirl! *Glomps*

In goes a picture of a tiger with lavendar, though I am suddenly wondering why I would put such a picture into the Vending Machine...


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes ANOTHER neko girl XD This time with tiger ears XD

In goes my avatar.. XD;


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance
In goes failure


----------



## sv_01

Out comes doom.

In goes David Tennant's hair.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes *THE MAD HATTER*. :P What else did you expect? XD;

*insert's an Un-Birthday gift for the next poster XD; hopefully it's something you like XD*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Out comes a cute girl with tiger ears and a tiger tail (another one, basically)! *Glomps along with the other two and refuses to let go or stop teasing*

In goes my search for RedVsBlue Season 9 as a movie like the first 8! (So funny!)


----------



## Hogia

Out comes something hilarious.

In goes my bedroom wall.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes your shadow. Wait, you already have one.

In goes a bee.


----------



## mewtini

Out comes a wasp---AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

In goes a wasp stinger.


----------



## Hogia

Out comes a wailing four-year-old who was stupid enough to touch it.

*inserts an unwritten book*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a blank Word document entitled "UNKNOWN STORY.docx"
In goes a pen that acts as a thermal stylus
(This thread, sorta died while I was gone)


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a sonic screwdriver.

In goes Other Dave's helmet.


----------



## kyeugh

Out comes hatred and despair.

In goes the gum on the bottom of my shoe.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes more hatred and despair
In goes Skier Roxanne


----------



## Hogia

Out comes something horrible.

In goes wonderful poetry.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes the Llama song.

In goes the song "Count the Shadows".


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Out comes the amusingly censored Count's Song from Sesame Street.

In goes a box of nails...


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a box of human nails.

In goes a well cleaned skull.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes Cubone
In goes my Magmar called "ERMAHGAUD!" and the 20 Great Balls it took to catch it


----------



## Hogia

Out comes a jet of flame that nearly kills me.

In goes my cup of tea.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a jelly baby.

In goes a long striped scarf.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Out comes the TARDIS.

In goes an RC car


----------



## Mewmic

Out comes a remote control.

In goes a glitched game.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Missingno..

In goes a Sycorax sword.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Out comes a Sonic Screwdriver
In goes Sonic the Hedgehog


----------



## mewtini

Out comes Amy kissing Sonic

In goes... um... Prince's high heeled boots!


----------



## sv_01

Out come the Grand Highblood's black clown shoes.

In goes a satsuma.


----------



## Mewmic

Out comes a lemon.

In goes a baseball bat.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a normal bat.

In goes a dead fish.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes a book about POKEMON DEAD CHANNEL (omg no XD)


*insert's creepy pastas XD*


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Steve Moffat.

In goes John Simm. It's just John Simm, right? ...Right?


----------



## LadyJirachu

I'm gonna insert a badly glitched up pokemon green cartrage XD


----------



## sv_01

Wait, what happened when I put in [clearly nothing more dangerous than John Simm]?

Anyway, out comes a crack. Oh no!

In goes some of Stitch's string.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes Stich with his best friend Lilo too :)

*insert's cotton candy*


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Out comes cotton candy ice cream. (In my opinion... blech. Others may disagree.)

In goes an angelic statue


----------



## Karousever

Out comes our worst nightmare, the Weeping Angel

In goes my desire to escape from the Weeping Angel that has been unleashed by this monstrous vending machine.


----------



## terryt011

...and it comes out again to haunt you

Insert a Piplup.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Katy the Penguin of Doom.

In goes another John Simm. And there's still at least one left. How many Simms are there in this world? Is the John Simm apocalypse coming? *taps a line of Morse code "H"s on the vending machine absent-mindedly*


----------



## Karousever

Out comes the old guy version of The Master
(Wait holy crap this thing just undid a regeneration)
In goes me


----------



## terryt011

Out comes ME.

*insert a slutty car*


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a fancy sports car with a swimsuit model posing seductively on it.

In goes a fez with a hole in it.


----------



## Karousever

Out comes the Doctor with a mop trying to find his fez.

In goes all the AWFUL Adventure Quest Doctor Who references.


----------



## terryt011

Out comes a wild Matt Smith.

In goes my apartment from Broadchurch


----------



## Karousever

Out comes your future mansion.

In goes my fear of spiders.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes the Empress of Racnoss.

In goes a curly blonde hair.


----------



## Karousever

Out comes a ridiculously busty blonde anime girl.

In goes the same girl.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Chinese-looking alien maid.

In goes her hair needle.


----------



## Karousever

Out comes a porcupine.

In goes The Titanic.


----------



## 42aruaour

Out comes Edward John Smith.

In goes Minecraft "calm4.ogg"


----------



## Karousever

Out comes a creeper!

In goes the explosion, in hopes of containing it.


----------



## 42aruaour

Out comes Herobrine.

In goes Steve.


----------



## eevee_em

Out comes a Red Pikman. watch no one get that reference

In goes a 3DS


----------



## Karousever

Out comes a WiiU.

In goes the next poster!


----------



## 42aruaour

Out comes Missingno.

In goes the original three 'Dex holders.


----------



## Zekrom_Bolt

out comes 3 Leaders of team flame

in goes a Nidoran


----------



## Karousever

Out comes a Knee Door named Anne.

In goes meeee!


----------



## 42aruaour

Out comes a ying-yang symbol.

In goes Windows 8.


----------



## Karousever

Out comes something that isn't awful. Like Windows 7.

In goes the wonder that is my asthma medication!


----------



## 42aruaour

Out comes a cure for cancer!

In goes the jerk who ruined the cure.


----------



## Karousever

Out comes a very handsome and responsible fellow.

In goes Hippy's broken phone.


----------



## Zekrom_Bolt

out comes a new android phone

in goes a bad movie on dvd


----------



## Karousever

Out comes the infinite rage of disapproving fans.

In goes another vending machine game.


----------



## Zekrom_Bolt

out comes a XBox 360 Game

in goes A Sega Genesis Console


----------



## Karousever

Out comes the end of all humanity.

In goes our last hope.


----------



## Zekrom_Bolt

out comes a new beginning

in goes a TV


----------



## Karousever

Out comes 50 years of Doctor Who!

In goes the cat that won't leave my laptop alone...


----------



## Zekrom_Bolt

Out comes a Persian

in goes the entire Detroit Lions football team


----------



## 42aruaour

Out comes Tom & Jerry.

In goes this entire thread to this moment.


----------



## Karousever

Out comes a Time Loop.

In goes a Paradox.


----------



## 42aruaour

Out comes the Universe.

In goes NASA.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes UNIT.

In goes the dust that got in Armstrong's space suit when he had two shadows.


----------



## 42aruaour

Out comes a martian.

In goes all the crap antivirus in the world.


----------



## Karousever

Out comes an error message, since the Vending Machine got several viruses and none of the AV's could stop them.

In goes a programmer to fix it!


----------



## 42aruaour

Out comes ComboFix.exe! 
*NOTE: It is a dangerous program to use if you don't use it correctly. It is amazing if you do use it correctly though.*

In goes Win32/Alureon. It's a key logger.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Out comes a pony
In goes the Doctor.


----------



## Karousever

Out comes 11 other Doctors
In goes a wallaroo


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Out comes a kookaburra
In goes my face


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a library guide robot with your face.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Out comes an ??????????
In goes a Game Theory


----------



## Karousever

Out comes Matthew Patrick!
In goes a Cinema Sin.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Out comes Hippy's face
In goes a cookie


----------



## Karousever

Out comes Cookie Clicker.
In goes some good music.


----------



## kyeugh

Out comes Freddie Mercury. 

In comes a Zubat...


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Out comes a troll
In goes a Tennantface


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Simm face.

In goes a drum.


----------



## Karousever

Out comes a Darmanitan named Drumstick

In goes a Koffing, ready to burst.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Out comes a gas leak
In goes a Dalek


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a baby clone of Davros.

In goes a glass of pistachio-flavored milk.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Out comes an episode of Never Mind The Buzzcocks
In goes David Tennant


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Matt Smith.

In goes Alex Kingston.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Out comes some spoilers
In goes Amy Pond


----------



## sv_01

Out comes her old self.

Let's throw old Amy back in.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Out comes Rory.
In goes a hobo


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a zombie with a trash can shield.

In goes a black marker.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Out comes a REAL barrel roll.
In goes sv_01 (>:D)


----------



## Mewmic

Out comes a babby troll.

In goes Proto Man.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Kung Fu Ferret (me)

And I'll throw myself back in.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Mienshao.

In goes a lone Vashta Nerada.


----------



## Karousever

Out comes a skeleton.

In goes a laptop.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Out comes tumblr.

In goes Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## kyeugh

Out comes Avon Corp.  (look it up!!)

In goes Bolt-Beaming Lapras.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Out pops Lucky Lapras's Duck!

In goes Wicked, the musical.


----------



## kyeugh

Out comes a broom!

In goes Christian Bale.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Batman!

In goes Dr. Zoidberg from Futurama


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a crab with tentacles.

In goes a robot spider.


----------



## kyeugh

Out comes Aragog.

In goes Rogerina.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Out comes a Russian fish.

The Russian fish goes right back in.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Japanese bear.

In goes a White Point Star


----------



## Mewmic

Out comes a diamond

In goes an old rat.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Out comes a dead rat. 

In goes a horn.


----------



## Mewmic

Out comes gamze the trol

In goes Eddie Riggs


----------



## Doctor Eridanpuncher

Out comes a hamburger.
In goes myself.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Out comes Ahab's Crosshairs. 
In goes Zillyhoo.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a 3D picture of some scenery on the planet Zillyfrey.

In goes a green snake.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Snivy

In goes a lion


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Out comes Pyroar.

In goes a box.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes the same cardboard box with Solid Snake and Guilmon fighting over it

In goes Sonic the Hedgehog


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Out comes a barrage of deviantART OCs.

In goes the entire population of France.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Out comes Hetalia France!

In goes Hetalia.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Scandinavia and the World.

In goes one of Iceland's demons.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Out comes Iceland's Eurovision preformance.

Back in it goes.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes that blond guy that sang the love song for Iceland on Eurovision.

In goes the Special Lion.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Out comes Finland riding the Special Lion.

In goes Finland's bottle.


----------



## Mewmic

Out comes a bottle of beer.

In goes a zipper.


----------



## Doctor Eridanpuncher

Out comes a shoelace
In goes a hamburger


----------



## Mewmic

Out comes a scary clown.

In goes a ra- err, lagomorph.


----------



## eevee_em

Out comes the Easter Bunny

In goes a chocolate egg


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Out comes a Kinder egg.

In goes a lawbook.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a scalemate.

In goes a squiddle.


----------



## kyeugh

Out comes a Duttle!





And back in it goes.


----------



## Mewmic

Out comes a badly drawn ms paint picture of a squiddle.

In go the Pillar Men. All three of them. (Or four, if you count Santana.)


----------



## sv_01

Out comes the Grey Goo

In goes a prehistoric grub.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes Mothra

In goes a Nuzleaf


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Cherrim.

In goes Zach's Godzilla Monster of Monsters cartridge.


----------



## Mewmic

Out comes RED.
(finally, someone else who's read the creepypasta!)

In goes a can of creamed corn.


----------



## kyeugh

Out comes a jar of corned cream!

In goes a bear on a unicycle.


----------



## Mewmic

Out comes Boskov from Evil Con Carne.

In goes a water rat.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a flying jellyfish.

In goes a Dorat.


----------



## Mewmic

Out comes King Ghidora.

In he goes again.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes MechaKingGhidorah.

In goes a skull bird.


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes a Vullaby egg.

In goes a sunflower.


----------



## Mewmic

Out comes a kind mother.

In goes a fluffy little kitten.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Grumpy Cat

and back in she goes!


----------



## Mewmic

Out comes Lil Bub.

In goes Diavolo.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes an evil demon from Hell.

In goes a lime-flavoured lollipop.


----------



## Mewmic

Out comes a can of Sprite.

In goes a spider web.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a silk gown.

In goes a fob watch.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Out comes a kid who has been turned into a scarecrow.

Back in he goes.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a mirror that might be haunted by his sister.

In goes a _quad-ticking_ fob watch.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes a ticking pipe bomb

In goes a taco


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

Out comes a messy cheese burrito

In goes a tank


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Pico from Newgrounds

In goes Kirby


----------



## sv_01

Out comes the Grey Goo.

In goes a laser cat.


----------



## Mewmic

Out comes a meme from 2007.

In goes a chicken nugget.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

Out comes a live chicken

In goes a dollar


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Out comes nothing. The machine ate it.

In goes a pillow.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

Out comes a bunch of feathers

In goes a Siamese cat


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Out come two Siamese cats. Mitosis!

In goes the World Cup.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes all of Brazil

In goes Teddy Roosevelt's mustache


----------



## 42aruaour

Out comes a rake.

In goes eclipse.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Out comes a crudely cut black construction paper circle.

In goes a box of crayons in which all the crayon tips are broken.


----------



## 42aruaour

Out comes a day care center.

In goes this vending machine.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a hole in space.

In goes Roger Delgado's eight-year-old self.


----------



## 42aruaour

Out comes ??

In goes The (rather entertaining) Marquee of Doom.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes a Butterfree

In goes a wildebeest


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

Out comes a baby wildebeest

In goes a Siamese cat


----------



## Mewmic

Out comes a basket of kittens.

In goes Del tha Ghost Rapper.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Davesprite.


----------



## Herbe

In goes Y U NO guy saying "Y U NO INSERT THING? I restart thread."


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Kira with Quark's head trying to look seductive.

In goes a radioactive egg.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Out comes Godchick.

In goes tumblr.


----------



## Dar

Out comes explicit fanart.

In goes Super Smash Bros.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Out comes a Pikachu.

In goes Half-Life 3.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Full Life Consequences.

In goes that weird butterfly that has transparent wings.


----------



## Herbe

Out comes Reddit. 
In goes a quarter with a string attached to it.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Out comes Mr. Krabs.

In goes his laugh.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes a pirate ship.

And I decide to throw the captain back into the vending machine.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes the Fluorite Octet.

In goes one of the Unforgiving Cold faces.


----------



## Herbe

Out comes Godzilla.

In goes me.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Out comes a Mew.

In goes The Quest for the Legends


----------



## sv_01

Out comes its babelfished version.

In goes a baby cuttlefish.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Out comes Gezora.

In goes a Scyther and a vial of Human DNA.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Out comes Edward Scizorhands. 

In goes the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Out comes The Great War of 2077.

In goes Hlín/Butterfree herself.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Mega Volcarona.

In goes a double bass.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Out comes nothing.

In goes a Pokeball.


----------



## Herbe

Out comes an itemball.

In goes a Reddit.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Out comes shitty memes.

In goes a pile of dismembered bug pokemon.


----------



## Herbe

Out comes a pile of mystery meat.

In goes a credit card.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a pile of shredded plastic.

In goes a lot of bees.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes a bear drenched in honey.

The bear goes back in.


----------



## Herbe

Out come the bees.

In goes a scrambled Rubik's Cube.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

The same cube comes out finished.

In goes a Minion from Despicable Me


----------



## Herbe

Out comes a Purple Minion from Despicable Me 2.

In goes my left sock.


----------



## Dar

Out comes nothing, because those damn machines are always stealing socks.

In goes an elder scroll.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Out comes Fallout 4, because it needs to be made.

In goes an image of Mia Kerrigan from Morphic drinking a bottle of Nuka-Cola Quantum.


----------



## Herbe

Out comes a single superhyperactive scythe.

In goes an origami ditto.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes all the Pokémon in origami form.

In goes a flower from Eversion.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

Out comes a bouquet of roses

In goes a blue fleece blanket


----------



## Herbe

Out comes a baby boy wrapped in said blanket.

In goes my asthma inhaler.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes air, nothing else.

In goes a T-Rex.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Out comes Godzilla.

In he goes again.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes King Kong.

In goes a jaguar (the big cat, not the sports car)


----------



## sv_01

Out comes the car.

In goes a really big ball of yarn.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Grumpy Cat.

In she goes!


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Out comes every thing that has had it's popularity taken advantage of for the sole purpose of making a profit! 

In goes my iPhone!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes my Windows Phone.

In goes a live chicken.


----------



## Herbe

Out comes KFC.

In goes a tofu hotdog.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Out comes a regular hotdog, which Mia soon eats.

Into the machine she goes as punishment.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Kamacuras.

In goes a block with a smiley face.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Out comes Face. [DOES YOUR DOG LIKE THE PRESIDENT?] [YES] [NO]

In goes Gigan 2004.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Regigigas

In goes Elvis in a monkey suit


----------



## kyeugh

Out comes Freddie Mercury in a gorilla suit.

And back in he goes.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Peter Griffin as Gary the No-Trash Cougar

In goes a Chihuahua


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Out comes Dogmeat from Fallout 3.

In goes [DATA EXPUNGED].


----------



## sv_01

Out comes SCP-███.

In goes Zee Tee.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Zoo Tycoon 2 Ultimate Collection

In goes Tay Zonday


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a chocolate cloud.

In goes a radioactive rose petal.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes a Roserade with a nuclear warhead

In goes this entire forum


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Out comes a Hardcover copy of every single post on this forum, including the deleted ones. Bonus content includes Butterfree's works such as The Quest for the Legends and Morphic, which contain complete character reference sheets and some art. Call now to get a copy signed by Butterfree herself! 1-800-LOL-SCAM

In goes Half-Life 2.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Dark-type Gym Leader.

In goes a smiling orange Goomba-like critter.


----------



## Herbe

Out comes an angsty teenaged Goomba-like critter.

In goes an arm and a leg.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Out comes Edward Elric.

In goes the vending machine itself.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes an explosion

In goes Bill Clinton wearing nothing but a Speedo


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Monica Lewinski with a Speedo on her head.

In goes some city debris from 1954.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Out comes CHIMERA.

In goes Trevor Phillips.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Trevor from X and Y.

Back in you go.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Trevor... from Harry Potter!

In goes Biollante.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes the Biolizard.

In goes a Mudkip holding a shotgun.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Rattata with a machine gun.

In goes a Dalek.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Out comes a trashcan with a pistol.

In goes Gabriel from Morphic and Mark from TQftL.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Zordon of Eltar.

In goes a great white shark.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Megalodon.

In goes a Liopleurodon.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Charlie the Unicorn's missing kidney.

In goes Kim Jong-un.


----------



## Herbe

Out comes a bronze statue of the Great Leader. It's eyes seem to follow you...

In goes a can of Generic Pringles (Great Value Stack-Chips)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes a Cool Ranch Doritos bag filled only with air.


In goes a Scottish chipmunk.


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes a squirrel with orange hair and a strangely bored look.

In goes the Post Quick Reply button.


----------



## Herbe

Out comes this reply.

In goes my clarinet.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out come Squidward.

In goes Barack Obama dressed up as Mr. Mime....


----------



## Herbe

Out comes female Mr. Mime dressed as Michelle Obama. 

In goes my freezing fingers. (Like seriously they are freezing right now)


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a pair of warm gloves.

In goes the sleeping girl from Yume Nikki.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat

Out comes a [DATA EXPUNGED].

In goes a Slugma on [VERY FINE].


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes a Magcargo on ecstasy.

In goes Astronaut Sloth.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Sloth from Binding of Isaac wearing the Mr. Mega helmet, which is full of green slime and maggots and some are coming out the neckhole.

In goes one of those Chub shooter enemies.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes JibJab.

In goes a Chihuahua.


----------



## Keldeo

Out comes a Great Dane.

In goes a big sheet of bubble wrap.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes the same sheet with all the bubbles popped.

In goes one of the big scaly Velociraptors from Jurassic Park.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Raptor Jesus.

In goes a Blue  Card.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes the Hierophant card.

In goes the 8 Purification Sake.


----------



## Herbe

Out comes a watery cocktail.

In goes Wikipedia.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Wikileaks

In goes Lemmiwinks, King of Gerbils


----------



## sv_01

He comes out as his past self that isn't the King.

In goes the title screen of Eversion.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

And you get the title screen of Star Fox 64.

In goes a fake Mega Feraligatr I drew last night.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Godzilla.

In goes a bit of the red zigzag my silly Czech spellcheck makes under a high percentage of words.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes a Grammar Nazi

In goes an elephant


----------



## mimidiamond

Out comes a shiny Donphan (or it may be sunburned).

And in goes the random blue piece of plastic I found in my yard


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a tiny plastic figure of Gezora.

In goes a moldy dead spider.


----------



## Herbe

Out comes a satisfied - looking food critic.

In goes a flower that looks like a firework.


----------



## Birdcrest

Out goes a firework show.

In goes my house.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes a homeless shelter.

In goes a Triceratops in a tuxedo.


----------



## Birdcrest

Out comes a Pteranodon in a sports jacket.

In goes a Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX cartridge.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes the color dungeon boss.

In goes the boomerang from Link's Awakening.


----------



## Birdcrest

Out comes the Hylian Shield from The Legend of Zelda: A Link between Worlds.

In goes an army of cats with Viking helmets.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes Lynx from Chrono Cross. A humanoid feline bad guy detecated to taking over time and space or something. Cyrus would love this man urrr kitty man.

*insert's my pokemon pearl game cart XD*


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Glameow.

In goes Mystery Food X.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Mystery Food Y.

In goes my broken heart


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes it all fixed up :D

In goes some halloween candy^.^


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a spider, a disembodied eyeball and a pile of teeth.

In goes one of Yosuke's naginatas.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

Out come some Skittles

In goes a rabbit


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a dead snake.

In goes a metal arm.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

Out comes a robot

In goes a quarter


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a gumball.

In goes the gas station attendant from Persona 4.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes a fart in a jar.

In goes Peter Griffin


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Homer Simpson.

In goes Shotaro Kaneda from Gigantor.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Hamtaro.

In goes Ah Puch, Mayan god of death...


----------



## Birdcrest

Out comes Poochy.

In goes my Link amiibo.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Lonk from Pennsylvania

In goes a T-Rex.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a hat wit a T-Rex feather on it.

In goes a jar with Akira's left eyeball.


----------



## Birdcrest

Out comes a jar with Buzz from Skylanders: Trap Team's right eyeball.

In goes a Lego brick.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a toy car that appears to walk on its wheels.

In goes an Espurr.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Out comes an elevator full of blood like in The Shining. 

In goes Jack Nicholson.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes The Joker.

In goes Greymon.


----------



## Birdcrest

Out goes Jibanyan.

In goes Paper Mario: Sticker Star.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes a paper doll of Mario.

In goes a Mega Slowbro...


----------



## Birdcrest

Out comes a dead Primeape.

In goes the end of the universe.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes the Big Bang

In goes Mega Charizard X.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Out comes Mega Charizard Y.

In goes a neckbeard (just the beard).


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Chuck Norris

In goes Darth Vader


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Zurg (or whatever that Vader wannabe from Toy Story was named).

In goes Tetsuo's metal arm.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes MetalGreymon

in goes Loki


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Floki from Vikings.

In goes a double naginata.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes a ninja

In goes Greninja


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Jiraiya.

In goes a reflective armband.


----------



## Birdcrest

Out comes a Weather Looplet.

In goes the SCP Foundation.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes the Warehouse.

In goes Rockstar Thanatos.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes Hades

in goes a cat


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Neko Shogun.

In goes Margaret from Persona 4.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes a copy of Persona 4

In goes a rabid Jigglypuff


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Raticate that wants to cuddle everything.

In goes Koromaru.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Out comes a distressed Fuuka Yamagishi. 

In goes Square Enix.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes some Kh3 info that Disney doesn't want people to know yet

In goes Steam...


----------



## sv_01

Out comes the Steam Sale.

In goes Akira.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Japan...

In goes Guilmon dressed like a pimp


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Growlmon dressed like Lord English.

In goes a Hydreigon with black (Persona 4) Dairoku Tenmaou-style moustaches on all its heads.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes two of those drinking tea.

In goes Anubis...


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Lucario.

In goes a helmet with a sword on it.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Lemmiwinks.

In goes Mr. Slave...


----------



## Kali the Flygon

Out comes Master Hand.

In goes an oldtimer stopping by for the first time in months


----------



## Sglod

Out comes Greninja...

In goes the whole of Lincolnshire...


----------



## sanderidge

Out comes a hobbit.


In goes a plastic frat cup.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes the same cup, filled with nothing but hot water and sugar.

In goes a bird that won't sing.


----------



## Sglod

Out comes a packet of Salt of Vinegar crisps.

In goes a severed hand, still bleeding vigorously.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a hoof with ketchup on it.

In goes the entire day of February 29th.


----------



## Sglod

Yeah... you may not want to eat that...

Out comes a plaster (I just cut myself whilst slicing bread...)

In goes the Irish rugby team...


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a football team made of leprechauns.

In goes a 47 second clip of the 1983 emmys.

(Also sglod, i think what you take out has to be related to what the last person put in.)


----------



## Sglod

Oh... I see it now... Well, some of it, anyway...

In goes Mo Farah (born in 1983)

Out comes a nice plate of korma...


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a plate filled with positive karma.

In goes 8 and an eighth paper clips.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes 8^8 paper clips.

In goes a snake with too many heads.


----------



## Sglod

Out comes a dog with two tails

In goes a Buffalo buffalo who buffaloes Buffalo buffalo


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes a Bouffalant 

In goes a walrus


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a walrein.

In goes the second biggest turnip in the world.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes the same turnip. only half eaten

In goes Archie's Mega Anchor.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes Anchorage, Alaska.

In goes another vending machine. (Vendception!)


----------



## Sglod

In goes my blown mind.

Out comes Merlin the Happy Pig.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Spider-Pig as Harry Plopper

In goes a zebra carcass...


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a fainted Zebstrika.

In goes a pack of chips, made in Wales (Cough Cough)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes a blue whale

In goes Liam Neeson


----------



## Stryke

Out comes bad cop from the Lego movie.

In goes the color green.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes envy.

In goes Vermin Supreme.


----------



## Sglod

Out comes the Monster Raving Loony Party

In go all the other kids with the pumped-up kicks


----------



## Stryke

Out comes some hyper 7 year olds

In goes Stryke123 (Please get some help, I think I'm stuck)


----------



## Sonny McBar

Out comes a Color experiment

In goes an Itten Color Star


----------



## Sglod

Out come Betelguese, Rigel, and the rest of Orion's stars

In go the Nazgûl


----------



## Stryke

Out comes the one ring.

In goes a really bad joke.


----------



## Sglod

Out comes a piece of paper on which this is written:

Why can't Terry Wogan drive?
Because he's dead.

In goes a pile of dead lambs


----------



## sanderidge

Out comes a fake filet mignon.

In goes a failed test.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes the same test, except it now has a D-.

In goes the Higgs-Boson.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes the Hugs Bison.

In goes a horse made of hate.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes a Donald Trump centaur.

In goes Eric Cartman.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes Erik the Red.

In goes π.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes an apple pie

In goes Batman


----------



## Sglod

Out comes a city in southeastern Turkey

In goes my dog's dew claw


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a bear claw pastry covered in morning dew.

In goes the square root of a negative number.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes zero
In goes Billy from MMPR


----------



## Stryke

Out comes Kevin from PR:SS

In goes 1000 bottles of milk on the wall.


----------



## sanderidge

Out comes one to take down and pass around.

In goes an angry dog.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Mr. Pickles

In goes a Chinese buffet


----------



## Stryke

Out comes P. F. Chang's

In goes a giraffe and a half.


----------



## Sglod

Out comes a bird and a third.

In goes Sticky the stick insect who's got stuck on a sticky bun.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes Iggy the icky insect who's in the illuminati.

In goes the Magic School Bus™


----------



## Sglod

Out comes the 505 to Builth.

In goes an asthmatic ant with some heavy shopping.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes the same ant, but with 13 shopping bags.

In goes a tisket, a tasket, and a green and yellow basket.


----------



## sanderidge

Out comes a rhyme, a dime, and a terrible sense of time.

In goes a tree.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes the Amazon.

In goes every female Power Ranger, ever.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes the Amazons.

In goes the sun.


----------



## sanderidge

Out comes a illegal copy of Pokémon Sun.

In goes a sleepy puppy.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes Pup van Winkle.

In goes Stryke123


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Kung Fu Ferret

In goes Xemnas.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a glowing deer. (Thought it said Xerneas...)

In goes some Junior Mints.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Out comes Cosmo Kramer.

In goes Michelangelo's _David_.


----------



## sanderidge

Out comes Donatello's _David_.

In goes a ceiling fan.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes the entire ceiling.

In goes Guan Yu.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes Mansa Musa.

In goes a bottle with a sign saying "DRINK ME"


----------



## Birdcrest

Out comes a drunk paper-mache person.

In goes Fujin Yumi.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Yukari.

In goes a bunny.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a chocolate rabbit, leftover from Easter.

In goes Scyther.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Snimon.

In goes some bat guano.


----------



## Sglod

Out comes Bruce Wayne's thunderbox

In go the Wurzels


----------



## Stryke

Out comes some weasels.

In goes a honey badger.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Bunga from The Lion Guard.

In goes a white tiger carcass filled with Crunch Berries.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes the same tiger, except alive and eating the crunch berries.

In goes a fifth of a stewed and frosted rutabaga.


----------



## Sglod

Out comes Göteborg (we call rutabagas swedes here)

In goes Slartibartfast


----------



## Stryke

Out comes 42.

In goes a temporal warp.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes a T Rex.

In goes Daniel Tosh.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes Tosh.0

In goes a coconut.


----------



## sanderidge

Out comes a banana.

In goes a textbook on Facism.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Donald Trump's biography

In goes a Keyblade


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a beyblade

In goes a bottle of pureed pumpkin.


----------



## sv_01

Out come the Smashing Pumpkins.

In goes a Japanese guy with a Mexican accent.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes a samurai wearing a poncho and sombrero for some reason...

In goes the messed-up lovechild of Bowser and Flamedramon.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a really bad Super Mario/Digimon crossover fanfic.

In goes HellValleySkyTree.


----------



## Sglod

In goes the Hill Valley Clock Tower

Out come some angry cats


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Nekomata from Live a Live.

In goes a ripped-out door that somebody has wielded as a shield.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a door from S.H.I.E.L.D.

In goes a glowing honeycomb made of diamond.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Out comes a glowing diamond made of honeycomb.

In goes Pandora's box.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes hope.

In goes a Drapion.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a Mega Drapion.

In goes Rick Astley.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes the Internet. 

In goes Tarzan.


----------



## Sglod

Out comes George of Jungle

In goes my face after licking some piss off a stinging nettle.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a "Teens React" vid to Sglod's face after licking some piss off a stinging nettle.

In goes an infinity sign made of chocolate covered pretzel rods, with sprinkles (Don't forget the sprinkles)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out come the crumbs

In goes Chewbacca


----------



## sanderidge

Out comes a carpet covered in fur.


In goes a pencil case.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes the same case, but with glitter, sequins, and other shinies on it.

In goes Bertie Bott's Every Flavor Beans™


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Daniel Radcliffe

In goes Goldar


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a weird OC cosplay.

In goes a tuba made of diamond.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a pink saxophone.

In goes a ripped off arm.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a chicken wing.

In goes Shemp Howard.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Strax.

In goes a clock.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes Salvador Dali's "The Persistence of Memory"

In goes a Fig Newton.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a fig.

In goes a green kitten in a jar.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Lime Cat.

In goes a shiny Yveltal.


----------



## Sglod

Out comes a can of polish

In goes Old Gregg


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Gregg the Grim Reaper

In goes a giant squid.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Gezora.

In goes Megaguirus.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes Mega Tyranitar

in goes Renamon.......


----------



## Stryke

Out comes Raikou.

In goes Propeller Knight.


----------



## Sglod

Out comes an aircrash

In goes a pheasant


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Unfezant.

In goes a rabid Jigglypuff.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a depressed Wynaut.

In goes Davros.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes a guy named David Rosenberg

In goes Ah Muzen Cab, Mayan god of bees


----------



## Cynder

Out comes Mega Vespiquen

In goes a grill.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes bacon.

In goes cheese from the moon.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes some sunflower seeds from the sun

In goes a pineapple.......


----------



## Sglod

Out comes a pizza

In goes a ton of sileage


----------



## sv_01

Out comes that war hog from the Hobbit movie.

In goes Thranduil's giant moose.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes Xerneas

in goes a cat in a box.....


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a cat with bread with butter taped to its back.

In goes an evil Bidoof.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes a Satanic Bibarel

in goes Satan....


----------



## Sglod

Out comes Beelzeboss

In goes Jack Black


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Jack Noir.

In goes a frozen eyeball.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes a frozen brain

In goes the ghost of Chris Farley


----------



## sanderidge

Out comes Scrooge.

In goes a laptop.


----------



## Sglod

Out comes a lapbottom

In goes a cricket bat


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a bat eating a cricket.

In goes a sousaphone.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Susano, a Japanese storm god.

In goes Bellona, Roman goddess of war.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Athena.

In goes a Jack Frost.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Santa slug.

In goes some spaghetti.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes some shoelaces with marinara sauce and Parmesan cheese.

In goes Bing


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes Google

in goes a Komodo Dragon


----------



## sv_01

Out come the two iguanas they keep at that one department store I go to.

In goes a five-sided jellyfish.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes the Pentagon, under attack by jellyfish.

In goes a nonexistent number.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes infinity times over 9000

In goes some beard trimmings from Chuck Norris


----------



## Stryke

Out came the knives they morphed into.

In goes a weaving of an abstract painting.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes Picasso

In goes Kukulkan, the Mayan serpent god.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Quetzalcoatl, the Aztec serpent god.

In goes a swirly energy thingy.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes a Cinnamon swirl

in goes a Triceratops


----------



## sv_01

Out comes an Aggron.

In goes an immense amount of power.


----------



## Sglod

The vending machine explodes.

Luckily, there's another one at the other end of the room.

In goes a croissant.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a crescent moon.

In goes a plasma ball.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a plasma shotgun.

In goes an alien.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Roger from American Dad.

In goes Kylo Ren.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Out comes Yoda's eyebrows. 

In goes a psychologically damaged egg pie.


----------



## Sglod

Out comes mayonnaise

In goes a large ball made of cobwebs


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a big spider.

In goes one of Yu Narukami's origami cranes.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*out comes an origami frog*

(in goes a white bison)


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a blizzard.

In goes a clockwork owl.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes a Noctowl

In goes a taco Nazi


----------



## sv_01

Out comes an evil albino Jesus.

In goes a sunflower.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes the sun on a flower stem.

In goes the whole of New Zealand.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Lorde 

In goes Eric Cartman


----------



## sv_01

Out comes his Trapper Keeper transformed form.

In goes a dead moth.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes a mothball 

In goes a turtle


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a tank.

In goes some Volcarona fur.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Out comes a note telling people to not set the vending machine on fire.

In goes a molotov.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a cocktail.

In goes a generic robot.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes MetalGarurumon

In goes some Guilmon bread


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Out comes a very confused Mr. Saturn.

In goes a completely ordinary human arm.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a monstrous horizontal pillar of flesh and tentacles.

In goes a wooden toy deer.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes Bambi

in he goes, only he has an AK47 to avenge his mother, this time


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Out comes the exact same movie, since Bambi can't hold a gun with his hooves. 

In goes Bambi, but this time he's anthropomorphic AND he has an AK-47.


----------



## Sglod

Out spurts a stream of blood and bullet casings

In goes an Asian giant hornet


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Vespiform.

In goes an Agatha Christie book.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*out comes a dead body with 37 stab wounds in its chest, and missing both hands*

In goes Brian from Family Guy


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Snoopy.

In goes a dragonfly that got cut in half longways.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes an even bigger dragonfly

In goes a rabid Chihuahua from the depths for Tartarus


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Koromaru.

In goes a steak.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a stake.

In goes an awful pun.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Ikutsuki from Persona 3.

In goes a snake in a jar.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Samuel L. Jackson

In goes Fenrir


----------



## Stryke

Out comes my severed hand.

In goes the Ouroboros.


----------



## Sglod

Out comes a dog chasing its own tail

In goes the Chupacabra


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a dead goat.

In goes Cerberus.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Hades with some chew toys

In goes Guan Yu


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Tokugawa Ieyasu.

In goes his helmet.


----------



## Sglod

Out comes his sword

In goes Shropshire


----------



## sv_01

Out comes some grass and a sheep.

In goes a black goat.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes chocolate goats milk.

In goes a diet creme soda.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes the empty bottle after I drank it

In goes a Smilodon


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Helen Cutter.

In goes a portable anomaly detector.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes  my phone with Pokemon Go on it

In goes Trogdor the Burninator


----------



## Sglod

Out comes ???

In goes Markiplier


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes PewDiePie

In goes Shrek


----------



## Stryke

Out comes an onion.

In goes Karate Joe.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes yours truly, Kung Fu Ferret!

And in goes a zombie version of President James Garfield


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a zombie version of Garfield.

In goes a lovely fire made from Odie.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a flaming dingo.

In goes the Clappy Trio.


----------



## Sglod

Out come three rounds of applause

In goes Wheatley from Portal


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes a Portal gun

In goes Glenn Quagmire


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a Quagsire in a glen.

In goes the Clappy Trio.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes the Crappy trio

in goes the Kanto region


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

out comes the Alola region

in goes $1.75


----------



## sv_01

Out comes two bottles of ice tea.

In goes  a spooky shadow bird.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes half a Loch Ness monster

In goes some bacon


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

out comes the ghost of a pig
in goes a flesh-eating kitten


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a leaf-eating baby bunny.

In goes a safety pin.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes a diaper

in goes Harambe


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Out comes Winston
In goes a Hale's Own Specialized Killstreak Festive Pretty Boy's Pocket Pistol


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Thor's Hammer.

In goes a half-hamster that smells of elderberries.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes an unladen swallow.

In goes an evil-looking kumquat.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes a kumquat posessed by Satan

in goes Xemnas


----------



## Stryke

Out comes Xerneas.

In goes Rhythm Heaven.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Ludicolo.

In goes a staff.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Krystal from Star Fox

in goes Skeletor


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Out comes a skeleton.
In goes a plate of chicken alfredo.


----------



## Frostagin

Out comes LOTSA SPAGHETTI 

In goes a plushie dragon


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Plush Cuddle Cthulhu.

In goes a Shoggoth.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes a show goth.

In goes a giraffe.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a giraffe and a ½.

In goes the Yggsadril.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes the Yggdrasil.

In goes a really sharp spear.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Tarzan

In goes a cup of coffee


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a cup o' joe.

In goes a purple corkboard.


----------



## audrey729

Out comes the purple corkboard covered in tacks. 

In goes a stick of butter


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Out comes an angry vegan.
In goes a half-eaten slice of pizza


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*out comes the crust*

in goes a Popsicle


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Topsicle.

In goes Finn's green hand (from Adventure Time).


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Shrek

in goes Shrek


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

out comes a smash mouth album
In goes a smashed mouth


----------



## audrey729

Out goes a bunch of angry words. 
In goes a vegan wearing leather shoes.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

Out comes a cow.

In goes a houseboat


----------



## sv_01

Out comes its owner pretending to be a butler.

In goes a cup of coffee.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Out comes a perturbed looking cranberry.
In goes Solar Flare.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes some sunspots.

In goes the Battle of Hanging Rock.


----------



## Raiden

Out comes George Washington carrying a boat.

In goes a Finnish soldier from the Winter War.


----------



## Stryke

Out comes the Winter Soldier™ in a Finnish war.

In goes a rainbow, but without the orange part.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes the RGB spectrum.

In goes a Lub Glub.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Out comes a Like Like.
In goes a snickerdoodle.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a stroopwafel.

In goes an extra swirly snail.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes chocolate covered escargot!

In goes a shiny Lucario I caught and evolved this morning in Pokémon Sun!


----------



## Sglod

Out comes a yellow-ish aura sphere

In goes a Super Mutant


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Out comes a Non-Super Mutant holding a Twix.
In goes a choking chihuahua.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a chewed up bat.

In goes Junji Ito's pen.


----------



## Sglod

Out comes spoopiness

In goes Baldwin IV of Jerusalem


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Alec Baldwin

In he goes


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes Alec Baldwin

In he goes


----------



## Sglod

Out comes Parker from Friends

In goes a direwolf


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Out comes a wolf in a dire situation
In goes a 91 page forum game


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes a 92 page forum game

in goes Grumpy Cat


----------



## sv_01

Out comes Nyan Cat.

In goes a bamboo rocket.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Out comes a bamboo flute.
In goes a Whaddle.


----------



## audrey729

Out comes a singing duck that's waddling.
In goes Rainbowdash


----------



## sv_01

Out comes a Ho-Oh/Rapidash fusion.

In goes a safety pin.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Out comes a very dangerous pin

In goes a doggo


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a dog with Riddoch Syndrome

In goes some poutine


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Out comes a note saying "Ask again later."

In goes a note that says, "Are you SCP-914 disguised as a vending machine?"


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes a nice big serving of NOPE!

In goes Harambe's ghost


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

out comes Gabe's ghost

in goes a note saying " Are you sure? Because you're both machines that change objects inserted seemingly at random. Here, have a link. http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-914 ."


----------



## Stryke

The vending machine looks around nervously, and starts to make an excuse, but then runs off when you aren't looking. But it's fine; I found another one over here!

In goes the color turquoise.


----------



## sv_01

Out comes the color cyan.

In goes an evil flower.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Out comes a copy of Snipperclips, but with all characters as flowers rather than paper.

In goes a note saying "Are you SCP-261? Because you're both anomalous vending machines... http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-261 "


----------



## Stryke

Out comes a note saying "No, I was manufactured by PepsiCo™. You want the vending machine on the third floor."

In goes the passenger seat of a car


----------



## Odie_Pie

Out comes a seatbelt.

In goes a robot dog.


----------



## sv_01

It comes out followed by a woman and two children, all of them splattered in alien goo.

In goes a sonic lipstick.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes Sonic the hedgehog with chilidog smeared on his face.

In goes this entire forum


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes very embaressing posts by everyone. The machine had it IN for you >D muwahahahaha

*inserts a rare candy* Its better to battle anyways! :P


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

Out comes a chocolate bar!

*Inserts a cardboard box*


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes a Skitty that wants to play with it xD And use it to practice its battle skills :P

I'm gonna insert a black belt i got from a karate pokemon trainer after i beat him really badly with a team of level 100s lol


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

Out comes a trophey!

*Inserts an egg*


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes a chocolate bunny xD

*inserts a pokeball <3*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

Out comes a a great ball!

*Inserts a chocolate cake*


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes candles xD

*inserts pokemon threads :P*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

Out comes Pokemon posts!

*Inserts Pokemon badges*


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes trainers that want to battle you at all costs :P You better accept... ;) you wouldn't regret it at all if you do.

*inserts more battles :D*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

Out comes a DVD of some episodes of the Pokemon Alola League!

*Inserts a pineapple*


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes spongebob (XDDD)

*inserts videos of me winning on showdown (:D)*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*out comes the Rick Roll video*

*in goes the surprised Pikachu meme*


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes Pikachu surprised about people not using birth control :o

I'll insert a peanut :P


----------



## IndigoClaudia

i take out a peanut? i don't need a peanut. What a waste.

Because...
I put in a cat.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes a litter of cute kittens :D x3; *gives one to little girl emmy* (:P)

I'm gonna insert a dvd of frozen 2 xD


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

Out comes the lyrics to _Let It Go._

*Inserts an ice cream cone*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*out comes a Vanillite*

In goes the dog from Duck Hunt


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes screaming and running ducks xD

*inserts something pretty smelling :3*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

Out comes some strawberries!

*Inserts a vending machine*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*out comes a paradox*

*in goes a VHS of Beauty and the Beast*


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out come a red rose <3

*inserts pretty looking sweets :3*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

Out comes a chocolate bar!

*Inserts a plate of pasta*


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes Mario. He was hungry :P

*insert's yoshi chasing a giant egg :3*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup

Out comes a Yoshi video game!

*Inserts a video game disc*


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes Pokemon episodes xD

*inserts pikachu :3*


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes Rarity xD

*inserts pink cupcakes with a brony song to go with them :P*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes Vermin Supreme's boot-hat with a note that says "we need a pony-based economy"

in goes an acorn that was found near Yggdrasil, the world tree....


----------



## IndigoClaudia

out goes xerneas, the pokémon based on Yggdrasil, the world tree...

In goes a pillow that i don't need anymore...


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes Kirby :o cos he thought that pillow was a nice snack :).....and then it turns him into sleep kirby and he takes a nap LOL

*inserts one of the cute bows i wear like bow ties on my dresses xD*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*out comes the same bow, but it's MUCH bigger. In fact it would look big on Godzilla*
*in goes Kylo Ren's Lightsaber*


----------



## LadyJirachu

Out comes more darkness. _I'm gonna hide in the shalour gym now...._

*inserts a smartphone :P*


----------



## Zoroark

Out comes a smartie.

In goes Chuck Norris.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

out comes a roundhouse kick to the face!

In goes Peter Griffin


----------



## haneko

Out comes "Death Has A Shadow"

In goes a magpie


----------



## Herbe

Out comes a pumpkin pie.

In goes a bottle of olive oil.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Out goes candy

In goes me because i'm broke and i don't have anything with me to put in the vending machine
*slides in vending machine*


----------



## TrainerWalker

Out goes an IOU note.

In goes a half-dollar. (a single half of a torn dollar bill)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Out comes a half dollar coin with a bullet hole through it for some reason.

In goes the infamous Star Wars Holiday Special


----------



## TrainerWalker

Out comes magical space whales

In goes David Filoni's hat


----------

